# KENTA joins WWE



## Dpc292

wwe.com said:


> *WWE signs Japanese star Kenta to NXT
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STAMFORD, Conn. — WWE today announced it has signed Kenta, one of Japan’s biggest stars, to its NXT division. The announcement took place during a signing ceremony at a WWE Live Event in Osaka, Japan with WWE icon and Hall of Famer Hulk Hogan presiding.
> 
> Kenta’s intense and straightforward in-ring style has led to his success in Japan, as well as during visits to the U.S. He is expected to reach new heights of global success with WWE.
> 
> “Kenta is an incredible performer who brings the crowd to its feet when he steps into the ring,” said Paul Levesque, Executive Vice President, Talent, Creative and Live Events, WWE. “WWE’s signing of Kenta reflects our continued dedication to creating a diverse roster that appeals to our global fan base.”
> 
> “I am humbled to join WWE’s NXT division and look forward to honing my craft with the global leader in sports-entertainment,” said Kenta.
> 
> Kenta will relocate to Orlando, Florida, where he will train at WWE’s state-of-the-art Performance Center to enhance his talents both athletically and creatively.



*squeels like a little girl*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

I wouldn't call him a legend yet lol

Would be epic to see Bryan vs. KENTA once again. Their GBH match is one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Mr. I

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Kenta Kobashi is a legend, KENTA is not quite at that level yet, but he is one of the country's best. I hope it works out for him.


----------



## 5*RVD

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

I'd be all for it. I miss seeing some proper Japanese performers on the shows. I've always loved guys like Tajiri, Taka or Jimmy Yang (not necessarily the gimmick). KENTA could definitely be a very nice addition to the roster.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

If someone like Tajiri (who for the most part had a comedy type of gimmick) could have success in WWE, I think KENTA a serious character will do just fine in WWE, just bring him in as a real American or make him a Paul Heyman Guy and he can avoid the mic and do what he does best, wrestle. 

Paul Heyman could even use the fact that guys like Cm Punk and Bryan ripped his client off by stealing his signature moves and they could do a whole storyline just on that. 

Hopefully the rumors are true.


----------



## the fox

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

if he actually join he could always debut as heel claming Punk and Bryan stole his moves and they used his work to get over and he is the true big star not them and he joined WWE to prove this


----------



## JustJoel

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

And on the day KENTA debuts, there will be marking...furious, violent marking.


----------



## Flawlessstuff

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

He can be a Paul Heyman Guy
Be a real American so Zeb Colter can say he is "not racist"
He can be the 2nd Guy Lana will manage
Since Devin Taylor is Half Japanese, they can repackage her as his interpreter Valet....


----------



## PRODIGY

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

If true then fuck yeah! While their at it bring Kana too.


----------



## Green

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Kenta vs Bryan in WWE, who the fuck ever imagined seeing that.


----------



## Chismo

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



> Top Japanese Wrestling Legend


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Legend is thrown around too frequently nowadays, but KENTA would be a very decent signing.

He has some great chemistry with the likes of Bryan and WWE have been looking for a Japanese guy (Not Yoshi Tatsu apparently) for a while now to tap into that lucrative Asian market :vince$

If his English is decent enough he's got a chance.


----------



## x78

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

I still want WWE to sign Okada. Put him with Heyman and he would be massive.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



x78 said:


> I still want WWE to sign Okada. Put him with Heyman and he would be massive.


Didn't he turn them down last year. They make good money in NJPW especially if you're the man. Also WWE have a horrible track record with Japanese wrestlers don't they, I don't blame him for been apprehensive and staying tbh.

But yeah if Okada came to the 'E as a Paul Heyman guy I would legit jeez myself :zayn3


----------



## Mr. I

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



x78 said:


> I still want WWE to sign Okada. Put him with Heyman and he would be massive.


Okada is contracted with NJPW through the end of 2014, and what's more, he's being positioned as their top star for years to come. They'd have to pay an extraordinary amount to get him.


----------



## HOJO

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



> Top Japanese Wrestling Legend














Legasee said:


> If true then fuck yeah! While their at it bring Kana too.











That's purely a dream. I don't think they'll ever hire any Joshi girls.


----------



## Geeee

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Does Kenta speak any English? Tajiri succeeded because he was fluent in English.


----------



## Mr. I

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Geeee said:


> Does Kenta speak any English? Tajiri succeeded because he was fluent in English.


Passable.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



NastyYaffa said:


> I wouldn't call him a legend yet lol
> 
> Would be epic to see Bryan vs. KENTA once again. Their GBH match is one of my all-time favorites.


Kenta Kobashi is definitely a legend. One of the greatest in ring performers of all time. He would be great in the WWE match wise, but I doubt he would do much.

At the same time though, I said that about Daniel Bryan and...


----------



## x78

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



TheGMofGods said:


> Kenta Kobashi is definitely a legend. One of the greatest in ring performers of all time. He would be great in the WWE match wise, but I doubt he would do much.
> 
> At the same time though, I said that about Daniel Bryan and...


KENTA is not Kenta Kobashi. That seems to be a mistake that the dirtsheet writers also made. Kobashi is 47 years old and retired. KENTA is the guy who invented the Go To Sleep, and also Bryan's running knee finisher.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



x78 said:


> I still want WWE to sign Okada. Put him with Heyman and he would be massive.


:|:|:|:|:|

You really think Okada would be massive in WWE just because Heyman's with him? Heyman couldn't even turn Curtis Axel and Ryback into stars let alone a japanese guy who can't speak english. Okada may be a very good worker but for example, DH Smith sucked in WWE and he's good in NJPW. If you took Curtis Axel and put him in New Japan this forum would be drooling all over him in a month because he's a way better talent than most guys they have there, especially among foreigners and he would excel in those competitive 20 minute matches they love to have there.

I don't want to derail this thread but Paul Heyman is a great talker and all but he's not doing anyone any favors. Cesaro would be twice as popular as he is now if he had remained with Zeb Colter as faces (Zeb Colter is the biggest reason why Cesaro is over). Heyman can make himself over but not his guys. It would take an extremely special japanese wrestler to get truly over in WWE.


----------



## Mr. I

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



TheGMofGods said:


> Kenta Kobashi is definitely a legend. One of the greatest in ring performers of all time. He would be great in the WWE match wise, but I doubt he would do much.
> 
> At the same time though, I said that about Daniel Bryan and...


KENTA is Kenta Kobayashi, the student of Kenta Kobashi. Kenta Kobashi retired last year.


----------



## Mr. I

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> :|:|:|:|:|
> 
> You really think Okada would be massive in WWE just because Heyman's with him? Heyman couldn't even turn Curtis Axel and Ryback into stars let alone a japanese guy who can't speak english. Okada may be a very good worker but for example, DH Smith sucked in WWE and he's good in NJPW. If you took Curtis Axel and put him in New Japan this forum would be drooling all over him in a month because he's a way better talent than most guys they have there, especially among foreigners and he would excel in those competitive 20 minute matches they love to have there.
> 
> I don't want to derail this thread but Paul Heyman is a great talker and all but he's not doing anyone any favors. Cesaro would be twice as popular as he is now if he had remained with Zeb Colter as faces (Zeb Colter is the biggest reason why Cesaro is over). Heyman can make himself over but not his guys. It would take an extremely special japanese wrestler to get truly over in WWE.


Okada speaks near-fluent English. He worked in the US on a learning expedition for NJPW.

Also....


> If you took Curtis Axel and put him in New Japan this forum would be drooling all over him in a month because he's a way better talent than most guys they have there


Just no.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Considering the WWE's track record we are looking at Yoshi Tatsu's next tag team partner.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

KENTA is a better talent than Yoshi Tatsu and has a more distinct style that could potentially get over on the mid-card. Obviously I cannot see a main event run in his future but he could have a decent run against opponents like Cesaro, Zayn, Neville, Bryan too. He could have a respectable run like Tajiri although Tajiri was more of a character.

The guy works stiff as hell and isn't a big fan of selling so there should be worries about how his style translates to the WWE.


----------



## x78

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> :|:|:|:|:|
> 
> You really think Okada would be massive in WWE just because Heyman's with him? Heyman couldn't even turn Curtis Axel and Ryback into stars let alone a japanese guy who can't speak english. Okada may be a very good worker but for example, DH Smith sucked in WWE and he's good in NJPW. If you took Curtis Axel and put him in New Japan this forum would be drooling all over him in a month because he's a way better talent than most guys they have there, especially among foreigners and he would excel in those competitive 20 minute matches they love to have there.
> 
> I don't want to derail this thread but Paul Heyman is a great talker and all but he's not doing anyone any favors. Cesaro would be twice as popular as he is now if he had remained with Zeb Colter as faces (Zeb Colter is the biggest reason why Cesaro is over). Heyman can make himself over but not his guys. It would take an extremely special japanese wrestler to get truly over in WWE.


No, I think Okada would be big because he's extremely charismatic. I like the puro style but can rarely watch Japanese wrestling or get invested in the matches because of the language barrier, but Okada caught my attention right away. Also, as mentioned, he speaks fluent English, but pairing with Heyman would give him instant credibility and set him apart from the comical Japanese wrestlers we've seen in the part like Kaientai, Tajiri, Yoshi Tatsu etc. I really don't think it's an outrageous enough claim to warrant 5 ':|' faces. If the roster wasn't as stacked as it is today then he could realistically have been a main-eventer in WWE.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> :|:|:|:|:|
> 
> You really think Okada would be massive in WWE just because Heyman's with him? Heyman couldn't even turn Curtis Axel and Ryback into stars let alone a japanese guy who can't speak english. Okada may be a very good worker but for example, DH Smith sucked in WWE and he's good in NJPW. *If you took Curtis Axel and put him in New Japan this forum would be drooling all over him in a month because he's a way better talent than most guys they have there*, especially among foreigners and he would excel in those competitive 20 minute matches they love to have there.
> 
> I don't want to derail this thread but Paul Heyman is a great talker and all but he's not doing anyone any favors. Cesaro would be twice as popular as he is now if he had remained with Zeb Colter as faces (Zeb Colter is the biggest reason why Cesaro is over). Heyman can make himself over but not his guys. It would take an extremely special japanese wrestler to get truly over in WWE.


It's not that simple. For example Shelton Benjamin was regarded as one of the best wrestlers in WWE but most people think of him as one of the weaker talents in NJPW.

I don't want to sell Axel short, he can go, but traditionally the foreigners that have really impressed in Japan have been the "hosses", because they actually bring something unique to the table. Japan already has plenty of polished technicians and high-fliers, not as many big man workers.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Pugilist said:


> Considering the WWE's track record we are looking at Yoshi Tatsu's next tag team partner.


Yoshi kicked Sheamus's ass a few years back when he was bullying others in FCW. It's a shame Yoshi wasn't pushed more. The Japanese are treated even worse than the British in Vince's world.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Kenta would be a good mid card and upper card talent. I don't think Okada will sign since he is being groomed and cultivated to be New Japan's new Ace after Tanahashi. He would need massive assertion that he would not be given a lame gimmick in order to sign as well as money.

Okada has more potential to be a bigger star in WWE because he is younger and more versatile in his style and more charismatic.
I would love to see him give the RAINMAAAKER to John Cena, though.


----------



## Oxidamus

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Most people wouldn't be knowledgeable of KENTA. But man I would love to see him have a few weeks to a couple months TOPS in developmental and get fast tracked to the main roster when it's definite he can work safely, and not so rough.


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

_"Top Japanese legend"_

OP is rolling. :hayden3


----------



## Dpc292

*re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Hayley Seydoux said:


> _"Top Japanese legend"_
> 
> OP is rolling. :hayden3


No, wrestlinginc is.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> It's not that simple. For example Shelton Benjamin was regarded as one of the best wrestlers in WWE but most people think of him as one of the weaker talents in NJPW.
> 
> I don't want to sell Axel short, he can go, but traditionally the foreigners that have really impressed in Japan have been the "hosses", because they actually bring something unique to the table. Japan already has plenty of polished technicians and high-fliers, not as many big man workers.


Shelton Benjamin has been coasting since he got released from WWE. He was pretty boring in ROH too. It's like he doesn't even try anymore.

If guys like Albert, Luke Gallows, DH Smith and Karl Anderson manage to have great success over in Japan then Axel would do the same, plus we all know how much Japan likes those second and third generation wrestlers. Axel is a really good worker and his charisma would translate better in japan because he wouldn't have to speak on the mic which is his biggest flaw.

Okada is japanese and that's all it takes to prevent from being a top wrestler in WWE. Also I'm not sure Okada is really capable of speaking fluent english. Cutting a promo on live TV is a whole different story from knowing how to order a meal at a restaurant or having a small conversation with your peers. Unless the guy is a 7ft monster I can't see a japanese wrestler having any kind of success in WWE. WWE is just too difficult and unpredictable.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

I'm writing this in second thread, so excuse me if you had to read it twice.

Does anyone know which year Kenta innovated/debuted the Busaiku Knee?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

For the record, I think Okada could work very well in the WWE. He's got this majestic/big time presentation. As long he keeps the Rainmaker gimmick he would be fine. The E could tout him as the "biggest foreign signing in history", similar to what they did with MVP. 

I'm feeling like the "Paul Heyman Guy" formula is dead at this point. I think WWE watered it down too much and I don't think the audience really cares anymore unless it's Brock or Punk (both of who were big regardless of Heyman but I digress). I think a manager would be good for Okada, to present him and make him seem "huge". But if it's Paul Heyman people are probably just gonna be like "another one? really?"

I think Zeb could do better for him, he's the better manager anyway. His personality would not detract too much from Okada himself. He could bring Okada in as a "Real American" before Okada inevitably gets over and breaks away from the stable (inb4 someone ignorant says a Japanese guy can't be American). Or you could just as easily have Trips, Vince, or Steph introduce him once. But I'm more interested in the Zeb idea because Okada will flop (like anyone else) if rushed to the tight booking and overexposure of the main event scene.


----------



## bigbuxxx

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



x78 said:


> I still want WWE to sign Okada.


JohnnyNo.gif



> You really think Okada would be massive in WWE just because Heyman's with him? Heyman couldn't even turn Curtis Axel and Ryback into stars let alone *a japanese guy who can't speak english.*


Good job on your homework.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

And I don't really know anything about how much of a difference an influx of Japanese/Asian viewers would make but I wouldn't be surprised if that community finally saw a big star who looks like them and many more decided to watch.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

IMO Okada will never sign with a US company again, his TNA as" Okato " was horribe. Sugabayashi wants him to be the "ace" of NJPW, he's HUGE star in Japan, making great money.. i don't see why Okada will leave all this to be another Funaki or Yoshi Tatsu. 

And billing KENTA as "Top Japanese legend" is laughable.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



4hisdamnself said:


> IMO Okada will never sign with a US company again, his TNA as" Okato " was horribe. Sugabayashi wants him to be the "ace" of NJPW, he's HUGE star in Japan, making great money.. i don't see why Okada will leave all this to be another Funaki or Yoshi Tatsu.
> 
> And billing KENTA as "Top Japanese legend" is laughable.


Okada wouldn't be signed as a Yoshi Tatsu type now, not since he's become NJPW's top guy. He would be expensive to sign, and if WWE were paying a lot of money to get him, they would want to push him, to make back that money and more.
He has a lot of what many Japanese wrestlers would lack in WWE anyway. 
He's tall (6'2) for a Japanese man, speaks English, he's got a great look, lean and handsome, he's charismatic, young (only 26) and a great wrestler already. If you pushed him in WWE, he would go far, very far. Guys like Taka, don't speak English, they're tiny, etc. Tajiri is probably the most successful Japanese wrestler in WWE, and he was still only a midcarder.

Now KENTA, I don't know, but certainly, he should not be a Funaki type on any level.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

I'd be pissed if I went in to a company and I couldn't use two of my finishing moves because there were big stars in the company who already 'stole' them.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

If this is true then I will mark so f'ing hard. :mark:


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I'd be pissed if I went in to a company and I couldn't use two of my finishing moves because there were big stars in the company who already 'stole' them.


Given Punk and Bryan are friends of his, and he uses Bryan's submission finisher as a tribute to him, I think he's fine with it.

WWE's response to Meltzer's query:



> --The WWE official response regarding KENTA is:
> 
> "Unfortunately, we do not have any further information to share at this time. We will keep you posted if/when we have any news on him."


Which just screams "he's in negotiations, we've not finalized it".


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



bigbuxxx said:


> JohnnyNo.gif
> 
> Good job on your homework.


Where are all those Okada speaking english videos? Or is that just another one of those "facts" that people pass around without any evidence? I have huge doubts Okada can cut a believable promo in english.

It's hard enough to create a star with someone from England let alone from Japan. And bringing him wouldn't make any considerable difference to the japanese or asian market. People either like WWE or they don't, it's not because of a wrestler being asian or indian that they'll start to watch or become fans. Most indian wrestling fans don't give a crap about Khali or Jinder Mahal, they, just like the rest of the world, much rather watch Cena, Orton, Bryan or Batista.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



> Where are all those Okada speaking english videos? Or is that just another one of those "facts" that people pass around without any evidence? I have huge doubts Okada can cut a believable promo in english.








14:34


----------



## TEWA

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Okada speaks very broken English.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



TEWA said:


> Okada speaks very broken English.


That's not broken at all, he was clearly understanding everything MVP was saying without having to think about it, and there were no grammar issues. There's other examples of guys with broken English in that video, like Tenzan.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



4hisdamnself said:


> 14:34


Thanks for this.

This hardly qualifies as "being fluent in english". He's OK at best if you're all judging his english speaking ability by this short clip.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Not fluent no, but that's not exactly a bad starting point is it. They don't send anyone straight to the main roster anymore after what happened to Sin Cara, so even a short stint in development would give him time to get even better anyway.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> This hardly qualifies as "being fluent in english". He's OK at best if you're all judging his english speaking ability by this short clip.


I never said fluent. Never mind that he would only get better at speaking it if he lived in the US. The point is he can have a conversation with an English speaker without much issue, if he were learning from scratch, it would be a problem.


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Someone else used the term fluent, I don't think he was singling you out Ithil.

It still bears pointing out though, how many big stars have we seen speak broken English? I'm genuinely curious, since none are coming to me at the moment.


----------



## Regnes

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



NastyYaffa said:


> I wouldn't call him a legend yet lol
> 
> Would be epic to see Bryan vs. KENTA once again. Their GBH match is one of my all-time favorites.


Kenta Kobashi isn't a legend?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Regnes said:


> Kenta Kobashi isn't a legend?


Threads about KENTA i.e. Kenta Kobayashi not Kenta Kobashi he's retired and very much a legend.


----------



## Rigby

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Regnes said:


> Kenta Kobashi isn't a legend?


This thread is NOT about Kenta Kobashi, it's about Kenta Kobayashi (aka KENTA). Kenta Kobayashi is NOT a legend.


----------



## RyanRAW

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Great news! I hope he joins WWE seems to impressed many at his try out match earlier this year and he mentioned wanted to try a new challenge so in Pro Wrestling do see what else it could refer to outside of WWE. I think he will do better than most expect in WWE. It will be interesting to see what adjustments he will make to his style to fit the WWE assuming he joins the "big leagues". I don't see the whole Japanese thing holding him back from accomplishing much in the current landscape of WWE.

KENTA is a one of the most influential wrestlers in relatively recent years. His style and moveset have influences many wrestlers around the globe the two biggest being CM Punk and Daniel Bryan(They burrowed a lot more than just their finishers from KENTA. Majority of CM Punk's moveset is straight jacked from KENTA.) the biggest names in wrestling the past few years outside of Cena. It goes without saying he has had plenty of fantastic and memorable matches over the years in addition to being highly decorated and well received. Point is if he never wrestled again tomorrow he would be remembered, and hailed in high regard by many. 

I don't see why people have such a problem with KENTA being branded a legend well he isn't there yet of course, but he is on that path. Too soon? Dirtsheets just say whatever to grab attention. Dirtsheets say a lot more ridiculous every week. 

It comes across as some of you guys caring more " going LOLZ NOTZ a LEGENENDND" than actually discussing the possibility of a great Japanese wrestler getting signed by The WWE.


----------



## Genking48

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Regnes said:


> Kenta Kobashi isn't a legend?


Thinking the thread is about Kobashi











inb4 fake tattoos and they push him as CM Punk 8*D


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



rockdig1228 said:


> It still bears pointing out though, how many big stars have we seen speak broken English? I'm genuinely curious, since none are coming to me at the moment.


Off the top of my head, Scott Steiner and Sycho Sid.


----------



## RyanRAW

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Ithil said:


> Given Punk and Bryan are friends of his, and he uses Bryan's submission finisher as a tribute to him, I think he's fine with it.


 Bryan is his friend who knows him. 

I dunno about KENTA and Punk being friends. 

KENTA stated, “Please list CM Punk on the wanted list as he stole my move(s).”


Punk is a KENTA admirer maybe they are friends and KENTA made a joke. Punk lifted a ton from KENTA and molded his WWE style after him. A few moves is one thing, but over half of Punk's WWE moveset is right from KENTA. Even his in ring gear seems somewhat of a nod or Punk learned Vince loves thighs early on. It's always came across as somewhat cheap of Punk to me when he entirely abandoned cool moves he used to do Pre-WWE. I say that as a fan of CM Punk.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

KENTA also stole from WWE wrestlers, guys.


----------



## RyanRAW

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Chismo said:


> KENTA also stole from WWE wrestlers, guys.


Wrestlers burrow from each other all the time. But I don't see KENTA changing his gear because he picked things up watching Orton. 

Punk burrowing from KENTA goes beyond a few moves even down to strikes, his finisher, and etc. It's not a big deal to me, but it's really obvious thought it was worth pointing out when somebody said they were friends which may not be true.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



RyanRAW said:


> Bryan is his friend who knows him.
> 
> Pretty sure KENTA and Punk are not friends. KENTA has said a few times Punk stole from him.
> 
> KENTA stated, “Please list CM Punk on the wanted list as he stole my move(s).”
> 
> 
> Punk is a KENTA admirer. Punk blatantly lifted a ton from KENTA and molded his WWE style after him. A few moves is one thing, but over half of Punk's WWE moveset is right from KENTA. Even his in ring gear is essentially KENTA's attire. It's always came across as somewhat cheap of Punk to me especially when he entirely abandoned cool moves he used to do Pre-WWE. I say that as a fan of CM Punk.


Well Punk isn't there now anyway.


----------



## truk83

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Dpc292 said:


> *squeels like a little girl*


Now this is a Heyman Guy. Paul could do wonders for a guy like this.


----------



## septurum

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Japanese wrestlers have never really gotten a fair shake in WWE, the closest is probably Tajiri. I just don't want to see KENTA end up like Yoshi Tatsu or Funaki.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*










*One more fuckin' time.*


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



septurum said:


> Japanese wrestlers have never really gotten a fair shake in WWE, the closest is probably Tajiri. I just don't want to see KENTA end up like Yoshi Tatsu or Funaki.


Yeah but the difference is that yoshi and funaki were ever gonna main event in the wwe in the first place, ever.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Seems like this will in fact happen, unlike with Devitt. still nothing on him ad he is probably going to TNA instead.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

I was there live for Aries vs. KENTA and Daneilson vs. KENTA III. He is just unbelievable live.

I need to see KENTA/Bryan, KENTA/Zayn, KENTA/Rollins and KENTA/Cesaro in the WWE.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Put KENTA in the ring w/someone who can't outright carry him. If he makes that work, then I'll care.


----------



## wildpegasus

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Any more news on DA MAN -- KENTA?


----------



## septurum

*KENTA*

So, there is talk about him signing. I kinda hope he bypasses NXT but how awesome would KENTA vs Sami Zayn and KENTA vs PAC (Adrian Neville, I mean...ugh) be?


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: KENTA*



septurum said:


> So, there is talk about him signing. I kinda hope he bypasses NXT but how awesome would KENTA vs Sami Zayn and KENTA vs PAC (Adrian Neville, I mean...ugh) be?


...I've already made a topic on this man, next time search before you make a topic.


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: KENTA*



septurum said:


> So, there is talk about him signing. I kinda hope he bypasses NXT but how awesome would KENTA vs Sami Zayn and KENTA vs PAC (Adrian Neville, I mean...ugh) be?


Son of a bitch made a topic KNOWING that this topic existed. YOU SHOULD BE HUMBLED BY THE IRON SHIEK FOR SUCH TRANSGRESSIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: KENTA*



septurum said:


> So, there is talk about him signing. I kinda hope he bypasses NXT but how awesome would KENTA vs Sami Zayn and KENTA vs PAC (Adrian Neville, I mean...ugh) be?


It would be a terrible, terrible idea to have him skip NXT.


----------



## normal situation

*Re: KENTA*



Dpc292 said:


> Son of a bitch made a topic KNOWING that this topic existed. YOU SHOULD BE HUMBLED BY THE IRON SHIEK FOR SUCH TRANSGRESSIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wcthesecret, is that you? 



septurum said:


> So, there is talk about him signing. I kinda hope he bypasses NXT but how awesome would KENTA vs Sami Zayn and KENTA vs PAC (Adrian Neville, I mean...ugh) be?


Nobody is going to completely bypass developmental, nor should they. The last thing we want is to have another Sin Cara fiasco. As someone who enjoys Kenta's work, the last thing I'd want is for him to be rushed onto television when he's not yet prepared for the WWE style and flop. I'd want him to train and spend time out at the performance center and NXT to get comfortable with everything, then see him get called up. 

Then again, considering he's Japanese, WWE will probably ruin him anyway. Best of luck to him, he's gonna need it.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

I never expected Daniel Bryan to go far. I even said the best thing he'll get is a US title reign. I was horribly wrong. 

With that said, there's no possible way KENTA is going to get the success that Bryan got. Japanese Wrestlers in WWE, no matter who they are, barely amount to anything. With that said, I really hope they give KENTA some kind gimmick where he's just a monster in the ring from a skills standpoint and can just go toe to toe with anyone at first. If not, then for the love of god just at least give me Rollins vs KENTA and Bryan vs KENTA with at least 20 minutes of air time for each match with no over booked nonsense and I will be 100% satisfied with KENTA's time in WWE.


----------



## septurum

*Re: KENTA*



Dpc292 said:


> ...I've already made a topic on this man, next time search before you make a topic.


Simple human error. I was in a hurry and forgot about the search function. Can you ever find it in your heart to forgive me, O wise one?


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: KENTA*



septurum said:


> Simple human error. I was in a hurry and forgot about the search function. Can you ever find it in your heart to forgive me, O wise one?


...:angel all is forgiven.


----------



## septurum

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Thank you sir. Now, how good is Kenta vs Neville gonna be? *drools*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

I just wanna see Kenta and Bryan hook up again.


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



DGenerationMC said:


> I just wanna see Kenta and Bryan hook up again.


What about KENTA and CM Punk? :sad:


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Dpc292 said:


> What about KENTA and CM Punk? :sad:


KENTA and Bryan is probably my favorite in-ring combination. :agree:

KENTA and Punk happen to have the same finisher. :no:


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

To the people saying that they'll give him a racist comedy gimmick, they won't. With all the time and effort the WWE's given to get this legend from Japan into their company, they aren't going to make him Kung Fu Lou.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Barrett Got Swag said:


> To the people saying that they'll give him a racist comedy gimmick, they won't. With all the time and effort the WWE's given to get this legend from Japan into their company, that aren't going to make him Kung Fu Lou.


LOL keep the dream alive.... he will have a vintage stereotype gimmick like everybody before him


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Barrett Got Swag said:


> To the people saying that they'll give him a racist comedy gimmick, they won't. With all the time and effort the WWE's given to get this legend from Japan into their company, that aren't going to make him Kung Fu Lou.


KENTA isn't a legend, he's just a very well regarded star over there. Kenta Kobashi is the legend, he was KENTA's mentor (KENTA's real name being Kenta Kobayashi, very similar to Kobashi), and he's retired since last year.


----------



## xhbkx

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

So what his finisher going to be?


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



4hisdamnself said:


> LOL keep the dream alive.... he will have a vintage stereotype gimmick like everybody before him


the whole point of getting him was to tap into the Japanese market. I'm not saying they are going to hot shot him to the world title scene but i doubt he is going to have a jimmy wang yang like character tbh


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Ithil said:


> KENTA isn't a legend, he's just a very well regarded star over there. Kenta Kobashi is the legend, he was KENTA's mentor (KENTA's real name being Kenta Kobayashi, very similar to Kobashi), and he's retired since last year.


Yeah, that was a poor choice of words, but still, a big star like KENTA wouldn't accept be reduced into a stereotype.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Unless I've missed something, isn't Kenta pretty awful now?
Seems a strange signing.


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

PWSpyware:



> BIG WWE SIGNING TO BE ANNOUNCED NEXT MONTH
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-06-28 01:57:31
> 
> Tokyo Sports in Japan is reporting that WWE will officially announce that former Pro Wrestling NOAH star KENTA has signed with the company during their tour of Japan next month with a press conference on 7/12.
> 
> The signing had been expected for some time.


----------



## wildpegasus

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Hmm,so far so good. This is a positive sign that the WWE is putting emphasis on KENTA and not treating him like average. Man, my first primal thoughts are YES YES YES!!


----------



## BKKsoulcity

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

If it was Vince then Kenta would be a Japanese chode and Steen would end up having a fatboy gimmick but since HHH is running the show then I'm confident he will make the right moves (Look at Cesaro, Neville, Zayn, Rollins, and etc.)


----------



## hidden202

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

The last time they did a press conference was with Sin Cara and he was on TV right away. I don't think he'll be on TV right away but none the less.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

If the WWE actually utilizes KENTA's talent, then I take back everything I said about Triple H .


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



hidden202 said:


> The last time they did a press conference was with Sin Cara and he was on TV right away. I don't think he'll be on TV right away but none the less.


Put him on the next NXT PPV against Sami Zayn.


----------



## peep4life

I expect Kenta to kill it in NXT. He wouldn't come out here to dance and job

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Paul Heyman guy?

Feuds with Bryan again?

Yes, please!


----------



## TJQ

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



peep4life said:


> I expect Kenta to kill it in NXT. He wouldn't come out here to dance and job
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It seems like they're going to make a big deal out of him if they're doing a press conference and shit, so I definitely see WWE getting behind him to some degree. That's not to say he's going to end up on top of WWEs mountain, but I definitely don't see him failing unless WWE wants him to.


----------



## p862011

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

wwe doesn't know how to market asian wrestlers look at yoshi tatsu aka Naofumi Yamamoto who was from NJPW and they made him a joke


----------



## Enigmal

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

He'll be utilised like every other Asian and will only be allowed to do kicks. Don't know why people are excited.


----------



## wwe4life20

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

I have never seen any of Kenta's matches, but I really hope he's better than the original "Sin Cara". He was so injury prone, it seemed like every time he came back from an injury, he would be out again just as quickly with another injury.


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



p862011 said:


> wwe doesn't know how to market asian wrestlers look at yoshi tatsu aka Naofumi Yamamoto who was from NJPW and they made him a joke


Yeah, but that was because he was a joke. He was basically just a jobber in njpw man. Quit overrating him.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Enigmal said:


> He'll be utilised like every other Asian and will only be allowed to do kicks. Don't know why people are excited.


You don't know KENTA do you?




















































































I'm disappointed most of the gifs aren't bigger.

Here are some vids of...you know...lame "kicking":





















And for the hell of it, one of the best tag matches ever imo






I wish ROH would have KENTA/Dragon uploaded from GBH: V Night 2 on their youtube channel so I can share that.


----------



## swibbs

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Sephiroth said:


> You don't know KENTA do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed most of the gifs aren't bigger.
> 
> Here are some vids of...you know...lame "kicking":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the hell of it, one of the best tag matches ever imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish ROH would have KENTA/Dragon uploaded from GBH: V Night 2 on their youtube channel so I can share that.



True, but knowing WWE they would probably give him a dancing gimmick


----------



## sillymunkee

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

3 words. Paul Heyman Guy, bitches!


----------



## p862011

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

so which stereotypical gimmick will he get guys?

Triad gang member?









samurai?









or make him a singer/dancer knock off of PSY?


----------



## Efie_G

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

If vince is smart... He'll put this dude with heyman and make him a real threat. Anything less is an insult to KENTAs name.


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

F4W:



> Updates on two major stars headed to WWE
> 
> Sunday, 29 June 2014 22:01
> 
> 
> 
> The WWE's Japan office just announced that a major Japanese superstar would sign a WWE contract at the 7/12 show in Osaka.
> 
> It was already reported that Kenta Kobayashi would be signing his contract with WWE at the show, but this is the first time WWE itself has made a comment regarding the story.
> 
> It was announced today that Prince Devitt, after losing to Jimmy Havoc for Progress Wrestling today in London, England, that it was his final show in the United Kingdom and that he is headed to America.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

WWE's Japan site have announced the press conference, for before their Osaka live event in July. They're not naming who it is, though you know who it is.

http://wwe.co.jp/article/2014/06/776.html

Right click the image and view the filename if you want a little more confirmation.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Ithil said:


> WWE's Japan site have announced the press conference, for before their Osaka live event in July. They're not naming who it is, though you know who it is.
> 
> http://wwe.co.jp/article/2014/06/776.html
> 
> Right click the image and view the filename if you want a little more confirmation.


:lmao

What a golden post. Thank you for this.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> If the WWE actually utilizes KENTA's talent, then I take back everything I said about Triple H .


Jobbing to Bryan at Wrestlemania wasn't good enough?


----------



## BornBad

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Sorry to pissing everyone off about Kenta in WWE is screaming failure...


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



TheGMofGods said:


> Jobbing to Bryan at Wrestlemania wasn't good enough?


Nope, he should've let D-Bry pork Steph and pop her implants.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

People still think KENTER is any good?


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Chismo said:


> People still think KENTER is any good?


Obviously the WWE does! :dance


----------



## laicho

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

He is that DAMN good. FEAR THE KICKS! :mark:


----------



## BornBad

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Chismo said:


> People still think KENTER is any good?



i don't have anything against KENTA but i think around here just love KENTA cause he had good matches with Danielson back in ROH. 

When i'm watching KENTA in 2014 i'm pretty much like " Mmm Ok... anything else? "


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Chismo said:


> People still think KENTER is any good?


Yes, people do think that excellent wrestler KENTA is good.


----------



## Flux

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

hate to sound like an elitist wrestling snob but I wonder how many people who are really excited have actually watched some KENTA matches? Like, more than just the Danielson and Low Ki matches... Genuinely watched 10+ of his matches with a variety of opponents and have somewhat familiarised themselves with him and know what he's about. I have a feeling people are posing how they're so excited just because he's a "name". Same with Devitt, I feel.

On topic: Lel KENTA nathx


----------



## Bubz

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

KENTA hasn't been good since 2009.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Flux said:


> hate to sound like an elitist wrestling snob but I wonder how many people who are really excited have actually watched some KENTA matches? Like, more than just the Danielson and Low Ki matches... Genuinely watched 10+ of his matches with a variety of opponents and have somewhat familiarised themselves with him and know what he's about. I have a feeling people are posing how they're so excited just because he's a "name". Same with Devitt, I feel.
> 
> On topic: Lel KENTA nathx


I'm not gonna lie, I've never seen a single match of his, but everyone seems to be excited, so I am too, and I expect big things out of him.


----------



## CharlyBrown

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

KENTAs gonna be the next Sin Cara...


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Flux said:


> hate to sound like an elitist wrestling snob but I wonder how many people who are really excited have actually watched some KENTA matches? Like, more than just the Danielson and Low Ki matches... Genuinely watched 10+ of his matches with a variety of opponents and have somewhat familiarised themselves with him and know what he's about. I have a feeling people are posing how they're so excited just because he's a "name". Same with Devitt, I feel.
> 
> On topic: Lel KENTA nathx


I've been watching him for years and had the pleasure seeing him wrestle live against Nigel McGuiness in ROH. So what if people are getting on the hype train? I'd rather there be hype than no hype at all.



Bubz said:


> KENTA hasn't been good since 2009.


Hasn't been good since 2009 and yet gets a year title reign as champ in NOAH and signs with WWE this years. Try harder.



CharlyBrown said:


> KENTAs gonna be the next Sin Cara...


KENTA wrestles a style that isn't too unfamiliar to his his opponents which was exactly the problem Sin Cara had. Although this motherfucker Sin Cara would botch on his own anyways! :lol


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



CharlyBrown said:


> KENTAs gonna be the next Sin Cara...


Do you have any basis for this other than bland cynicism?


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Ham and Egger said:


> KENTA wrestles a style that isn't too unfamiliar to his his opponents which was exactly the problem Sin Cara had. Although this motherfucker Sin Cara would botch on his own anyways! :lol


I don't understand how this is an excuse for Sin Cara. In his first match he was botching against Chaco. Chaco is very familiar with the luchador still which is why he was chosen for the debut. 

Sin Cara just choked in the WWE and should take the blame.

In regards to KENTA, it'll be interesting to see what his moveset will be like. Considering the fact that it's been stolen by Punk and Bryan


----------



## JustJoel

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

I'm part of the hype wagon - ready to do the shit. KENTA is the best prospect for WWE in Japan. Is he the best at wrestling the style in Japan? No, not for a few years. But he can make the transition to NA audiences better than most all of his peers. His demeanor, look, persona are so influenced by it, and immediately recognizable to a NA viewer. He's gotten over with American audiences on *every* match I've seen. He's hit a ceiling in Japan, and coming back up again in a new company in front of a new audience would/will be exciting as he'll to watch.


----------



## Bubz

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Ham and Egger said:


> Hasn't been good since 2009 and yet gets a year title reign as champ in NOAH and signs with WWE this years. Try harder.


The guy still has ability but he hasn't been able to string a good match together for years. His title reign was pretty horrible. He's amazing at playing the firey underdog going against heavyweights so when he transitioned into a heavyweight and started matching up with them he devolved to near unwatchable. I don't think he ever had a great match with someone that wasnt a far better worker or at least knew how to structure a match well to get drama out of it. Getting his ass kicked by Takayama Kenta = fantastic. Trading forearms and head drops with Sugiura for 30 minutes Kenta = horrendous.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Although you have followed him more closely than myself I think they'll coach him to work a style that tells better stories than he produces now. I would've loved if they got Okada instead but KENTA is the next best thing.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Tbf, as much as cringeworthy he was in NOAH since the heavyweight graduation, there's still hope for him in WWE, because:

a) they're gonna nuke some of his lolworthy sequences
b) he won't be punching above his weight
c) he won't be pushed into main events
d) there's this thing called NXT


----------



## JustJoel

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Chismo said:


> Tbf, as much as cringeworthy he was in NOAH since the heavyweight graduation, there's still hope for him in WWE, because:
> 
> a) they're gonna nuke some of his lolworthy sequences
> b) he won't be punching above his weight
> c) he won't be pushed into main events
> d) there's this thing called NXT


That's basically it, although I think his persona also helps him with American audiences over his peers. Most of the ridiculous trading will cease (thankfully), and really, anymore the NA style is more generous to under-sized guys as heavyweights than Japan is. He gets to be in a bigger pond without losing face as working the mid/undercard in NJPW or whatever. 

And WWE needs the wider range of characters and in-ring spectacle. Yeah, spectacle


----------



## Cabel

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Chismo said:


> Tbf, as much as cringeworthy he was in NOAH since the heavyweight graduation, there's still hope for him in WWE, because:
> 
> a) they're gonna nuke some of his lolworthy sequences
> b) he won't be punching above his weight
> c) he won't be pushed into main events
> d) there's this thing called NXT


And there's a number of people in WWE who have experience working in Japan that can help him.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Bubz said:


> The guy still has ability but he hasn't been able to string a good match together for years. His title reign was pretty horrible. He's amazing at playing the firey underdog going against heavyweights so when he transitioned into a heavyweight and started matching up with them he devolved to near unwatchable. I don't think he ever had a great match with someone that wasnt a far better worker or at least knew how to structure a match well to get drama out of it. Getting his ass kicked by Takayama Kenta = fantastic. Trading forearms and head drops with Sugiura for 30 minutes Kenta = horrendous.


He's had some damn good matches. His reign wasn't well booked but it was pretty fucking good. You gotta understand he held the title because nobody else at that time was going to carry them. It was overdue, but the man also slowed it down because they relied on him every night. You must take the overall picture of NOAH into consideration.


----------



## Corzza25

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Just watched the NOAH match in 2006 between Kenta and Bryan, it was awesome. How many matches have these two had together?


----------



## BornBad

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Corzza25 said:


> Just watched the NOAH match in 2006 between Kenta and Bryan, it was awesome. How many matches have these two had together?


Danielson vs Kenta at ROH Glory By Honor V was imo the best match they had


----------



## just1988

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

*Not sure if it's been posted already but here's KENTA's farewell to NOAH





*


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

Can't believe another KENTA vs Bryan match is possible in another few months.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



Corzza25 said:


> Just watched the NOAH match in 2006 between Kenta and Bryan, it was awesome. How many matches have these two had together?


KENTA and Naomichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson and Samoa Joe - Best in the World
KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoe Joe - In Your Face
KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson - Glory by Honor V: Night 2 (5* match and the best match in ROH history imo)
KENTA and Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson and Morishima - Respect Is Earned
KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson - Driven 2007 (non-PPV portion, I happened to have the honor of being in the front row for this one)

Besides those, the only singles match I can think of is the one you saw in NOAH and a few tag matches in NOAH that I don't remember being worth tracking down.


----------



## 6ARIQ

*KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*










:mark::mark::mark::mark:

-

From WWE.com


> *WWE signs Japanese star Kenta to NXT
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STAMFORD, Conn. — WWE today announced it has signed Kenta, one of Japan’s biggest stars, to its NXT division. The announcement took place during a signing ceremony at a WWE Live Event in Osaka, Japan with WWE icon and Hall of Famer Hulk Hogan presiding.
> 
> Kenta’s intense and straightforward in-ring style has led to his success in Japan, as well as during visits to the U.S. He is expected to reach new heights of global success with WWE.
> 
> “Kenta is an incredible performer who brings the crowd to its feet when he steps into the ring,” said Paul Levesque, Executive Vice President, Talent, Creative and Live Events, WWE. “WWE’s signing of Kenta reflects our continued dedication to creating a diverse roster that appeals to our global fan base.”
> 
> “I am humbled to join WWE’s NXT division and look forward to honing my craft with the global leader in sports-entertainment,” said Kenta.
> 
> Kenta will relocate to Orlando, Florida, where he will train at WWE’s state-of-the-art Performance Center to enhance his talents both athletically and creatively.


----------



## Morrison17

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Dear wwe, please dont fuck up on this like you did with Mistico, Tensai and all Japenese wrestlers. Thank you.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Yes yes yes!


----------



## Devitt

Welcome BROTHER! .... sweet jesus hogan looks like a lobster


----------



## MrAxew

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

lmao this guy will flop so hard, i pity him really


----------



## Allur

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

For fucks sake Vince use this Japanese guy right unlike you did all the others.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

:mark: :mark: Hopefully WWE don't fuck this up


----------



## Knocks

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Morrison17 said:


> Dear wwe, please dont fuck up on this like you did with Mistico, *Tensai* and all Japenese wrestlers. Thank you.


Tensai is American. :side:

But yeah, would be AWESOME if this worked out.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Treat him well WWE, you have a lot of potential money in your hands.

And KENTA, don't Sin Cara yourself, we all know you're better then that.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Nice to see it made official. I doubt he'll be kept in NXT for long but I hope he's given an adjustment period. I'd actually rather see him in NXT for 6 months rather than make a main roster debut immediately. Mistico fucked himself over by refusing developmental, and while KENTA is a much more adaptable talent, I wouldn't want to see him make the same mistake. The WWE style is very different. Not to mention, NXT has a wealth of talent that I'd love to see KENTA wrestle, and I trust the booking a whole lot more down there.


----------



## Paradise Hero

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

He said he's going to NXT.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Cesaro is waiting...


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

kenta, devitt and steen in nxt will be something to behold.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

great talent, please don't typecast him as another oriental wrestler with an extensive martial arts background who throws salt in the eyes...Just done a video on this right now


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

So...what's his gimmick gonna be? A yakuza? A sushi chef? A cosplayer? KENTA number 1 Smackdown announcer?

Don't worry folks,:vince5 will make it happen.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Kind of insane to see Hogan and KENTER in the same ring at the same time.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Have this horrible feeling the WWE will have him dancing Gangnam Style with Khali and Hornswoggle within a month of his debut


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



validreasoning said:


> kenta, devitt and steen in nxt will be something to behold.


When you think it can't get any better..... :wall

Really hope they play it right though. Please for the love of god don't give him something appalling and over think his character. Just let him organically blossom and mould to the WWE style.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Getting that endorsement from Hulk Hogan! :mark:


----------



## Thedinbych

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Scottish-Suplex said:


> Treat him well WWE, you have a lot of potential money in your hands.


There is absolutely no money potential in a 33 year old wrestler who doesn't speak the language and whose only discernible quality is that he is a good worker. The roster is packed full of bland in ring technicians with no gimmicks and who cannot talk,it really dosen't need anyone


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Thedinbych said:


> There is absolutely no money potential in a 33 year old wrestler who doesn't speak the language and whose only discernible quality is that he is that is a a good worker. The roster is packed full of bland in ring technicians with no gimmick and who cannot talk,it really dosen't need anyone


It'll probably be a draw for the Japanese market, like how Khali is a draw for India...


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Dat NXT Roster :banderas
This is a magnificient signing, if there is to be a Japanese WWE Champion, he is IT.
I know, I know it will be non-likely but it is fucking KENTA


----------



## Thedinbych

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



teddygamer said:


> It'll probably be a draw for the Japanese market, like how Khali is a draw for India...


That massive Japanese market hey? If there was any money to be had from this then they would have had far more Japanese wrestlers in the company over the years.


----------



## Tardbasher12

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Does he speak English?


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

For some reason I can't visualize him having success in WWE. Maybe remembering names like Taka, Funaki, Akio, Tajiri, Ultimo Dragon, Tatsu, Suzuki...have something to do with it.


----------



## ThePhenomtaker

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Morrison17 said:


> Dear wwe, please dont fuck up on this like you did with Mistico, Tensai and all Japenese wrestlers. Thank you.


Tensai was a wannabe japanese. Albert= Tensai


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Thedinbych said:


> That massive Japanese market hey? If there was any money to be had from this then they would have had far more Japanese wrestlers in the company over the years.


I'm not familiar with Japanese wrestling, but isn't the Japanese wrestlers that WWE signs (Tajiri, Funaki, Yoshi Tatsu) not the biggest name there? Maybe WWE is trying to get the Japanese market by signing one of the well known Japanese wrestler (Again, i don't know if KENTA is one of the biggest name in Japan, i never watch NJPW or other Japanese wrestling show.)


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

..Jobbing to The Miz in 4 months.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Thedinbych said:


> That massive Japanese market hey? If there was any money to be had from this then they would have had far more Japanese wrestlers in the company over the years.


not for a want of trying. wwe for the last two decades have tried to sign the top japanese guys like kobashi and misawa but they were making more money doing less dates in japan. they clearly want okada too.

japan is still the second biggest wrestling market on earth but the real market wwe (and ufc) are looking at is next door and the potential money to be made in china is limitless.


----------



## Christian 99

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

cm punk chants will follow him Every time he use go to sleep


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

WWE, please don't fuck up.


----------



## Broken Code

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Christian 99 said:


> cm punk chants will follow him Every time he use go to sleep


Oh god i hope this doesn't happen


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



The Manowarrior said:


> WWE, please don't fuck up.


I think it's a safe bet to assume they will.

How many WWE titles did Hakushi, Tajiri, Taka Michinoku, Kenzo Suzuki etc etc win?

The last time the WWE treated a Japanese Wrestler right was Antonio Inoki back in the 1970s, and even that was dubious as they don't even truly recognize him as a champion.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Please don't mess up with him WWE. Who knows if he's treated right, one day we could see Okada agree to sign too :mark:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

okay, cool, the guy is obviously an excellent wrestler judging by the hype and the amount of his moves that's been used in WWE by other wrestlers.

But,

1. Can he even speak English? And if he can, how thick is his accent? Will they end up getting him a manager to compensate for that?
2. Does he have the charisma to connect with the crowd? This isn't the indies or New Japan, this is WWE. Sports Entertainment. Heavy on the entertainment. Will he translate well in this product?
3. How's his presence? Just how much of his popularity based on in ring skills? Because again, this is Sports Entertainment.

I'm all for some new blood and another guy to put on fantastic matches. But I wonder what WWE can do with him outside of matches? But who knows, he can get crazy over with just his matches alone


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I hope this piece of shit knows how to dance.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

He's an ass kicker. Presenting him as anything else will be a big mistake. He needs a manager I'd say. Can speak a bit of English but obviously not that good and has an accent but he has experience working with American wrestlers. A manager who presents him kinda like a hitman/contract killer kinda thing and then he just comes in and kicks ass- that's the only way to go.


Presenting him as an anime character or sushi chef or anything like Kenzo Suzuki will be a huge waste.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

KENTA was a boss. Not getting my hopes up.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Imagine KENTA as a Heyman guy? :mark:

I think it would work better than Cesaro tbh.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Arcturus said:


> I think it's a safe bet to assume they will.
> 
> How many WWE titles did Hakushi, Tajiri, Taka Michinoku, Kenzo Suzuki etc etc win?


hakushi was in a major program with the top guy in wwe at the time, tajiri won tag titles and undercard titles in wwe and had a decent career there. wwe had no intention of signing taka its just that sasuke (whom they really wanted) turned them down so taka was the much cheaper option and kenzo was a joke and only signed because he was tall.

wwe probably shouldn't have signed any other indie guys either after noble, london, kendrick, cabana didn't work out...


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



validreasoning said:


> hakushi was in a major program with the top guy in wwe at the time, tajiri won tag titles and undercard titles in wwe and had a decent career there. wwe had no intention of signing taka its just that sasuke (whom they really wanted) turned them down so taka was the much cheaper option and kenzo was a joke and only signed because he was tall.
> 
> wwe probably shouldn't have signed any other indie guys either after noble, london, kendrick, cabana didn't work out...


..Yes but none of these people had even a sniff of the main event picture or the WWE title scene, what I was trying to say is that History has shown us that Vince/WWE truly have no idea what to do with Japanese wrestlers creatively as people tend to forget how WWE is an entertainment based product.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Yeah, they will have to present him with a manager and as a no nonsense ass kicker who shows his excellence in the ring. Dude is only 5'9, shorter than DB right? I can see him getting shit for that. So he will def have to be presented as the real deal and legit.


----------



## Thedinbych

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



RAVEN said:


> *He's an ass kicker. Presenting him as anything else will be a big mistake*. He needs a manager I'd say. Can speak a bit of English but obviously not that good and has an accent but he has experience working with American wrestlers. A manager who presents him kinda like a hitman/contract killer kinda thing and then he just comes in and kicks ass- that's the only way to go.
> 
> 
> Presenting him as an anime character or sushi chef or anything like Kenzo Suzuki will be a huge waste.


In Japan a 5 foot 8 and 181 pound wrestler may be able to be presented like that, not in the big leagues, certainly not at the start..


----------



## DualShock

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



The Manowarrior said:


> WWE, please don't fuck up.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Other than him being short, there's zero reason he shouldn't be a success, if they can resist being incredibly racist as usual.

He's talented, experienced, NOT an egotistical asshole (Hi Mistico), still young enough, while also being handsome and in excellent shape. So he should be highly marketable.

Now if his English is not up to scratch, fuck it, he's in NXT, get him English lessons. Not that hard.



Thedinbych said:


> In Japan a 5 foot 8 and 181 pound wrestler may be able to be presented like that, not in the big leagues, certainly not at the start..


Pretty sure Japan has plenty of big leagues. AJPW (in the past) and NJPW are national promotions, and they've had others.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Arcturus said:


> ..Yes but none of these people had even a sniff of the main event picture or the WWE title scene, what I was trying to say is that History has shown us that Vince/WWE truly have no idea what to do with Japanese wrestlers creatively as people tend to forget how WWE is an entertainment based product.


did heyman have tajiri in the mainevent scene while in ecw? how many tokyo dome shows had taka mainevented before coming to wwe?

the guys you mentioned and you can add a few more whom wwe signed were NOT mainevent talent to begin with. as i said previously wwe tried to sign the top japanese guys but they were turned down time and time again so settled for 2nd and sometimes 5th rate guys (like kendo)

history is in the past. a guy with a cm punk avatar should be well aware that no indie guy was pushed to the mainevent in wwe prior to punk. kenta is the first real potential upper midcard/lower mainevent they have signed from japan. okada will be potential maineventer too if they can get him.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Man, I hope he wrote in his contract no stereotypical, comedy or dancing gimmicks or he will be fucked.

He's 5'9 and I'm unable to tell just how muscular he is in the picture. People like to bring up vanilla midgets a lot, so that's an uphill battle he has to climb. No mic skills either? Another avenue they have to work around.

WWE will have to give him the perfect push and mouthpiece to get him over. Or he will just end up a talented guy who's there to make other talents look good with his in ring abilities.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

It's funny that so many of you think "Vince has no idea what to do with Japanese Wrestlers"

Like he has any intentions of making this guy a huge star? Vince knows exactly what to do.. Have him be a part of the mid card and bring in a Japanese audience.


There is no more money in a Japanese guy being too big. American audience doesn't care and a tiny Japanese guy isn't believable over here


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, they will have to present him with a manager and as a no nonsense ass kicker who shows his excellence in the ring. Dude is only 5'9, shorter than DB right? I can see him getting shit for that. So he will def have to be presented as the real deal and legit.


That's what we're all thinking, but you can believe Vince is probably thinking..

*"You know Kevin (Dunn) I really liked those Rush Hour movies and I really think R-Truth could use a new tag team partner...you thinking what I'm thinking??!"* :vince


----------



## Brock

Is he still as good as he was a few years back, like from 2005-2008.

I'm guessing not, but im still looking forward to seeing him in wwe.

Take it he won't be using the GTS then though.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Thedinbych said:


> In Japan a 5 foot 8 and 181 pound wrestler may be able to be presented like that, not in the big leagues, certainly not at the start..




Why not? DB was presented as a legit asskicker during his Weak Link storyline. KENTA won't be in the main event scene and it's perfectly okay. He doesn't need to be world champion.

But they can still present him as someone not to fuck around with. Of course bigger guys will manhandle him and he'll have to play underdog but he can still go down swinging. The audience will warm to him if he shows some fighting spirit even in defeat. Just present him as a serious character and not over the top or comedic, that's all I ask.

His ceiling is probably IC champion or tag champion and that's still perfectly okay.

Even in Japan, he was a Junior Heavyweight and only recently won the Heavyweight title after many years. They treated him as a cruiserweight pretty much for the majority of his career.




The Fab Four said:


> Is he still as good as he was a few years back, like from 2005-2008.
> 
> I'm guessing not, but im still looking forward to seeing him in wwe.
> 
> Take it he won't be using the GTS then though.


Yeah think he's lost a step personally, his best is behind him but can still put on some good matches I guess, which is basically all I want from him. Not predicting a world championship or HOF career here at all. Just as long as he gets to showcase his talent and not treated as a jobber/comedy filler.

Would be hilarious if they let him do the GTS and pretend nobody did it in WWE before :lol Or when people would complain about him stealing Punk's move when he innovated it :lmao


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Dudechi said:


> It's funny that so many of you think "Vince has no idea what to do with Japanese Wrestlers"
> 
> Like he has any intentions of making this guy a huge star? Vince knows exactly what to do.. Have him be a part of the mid card and bring in a Japanese audience.
> 
> 
> There is no more money in a Japanese guy being too big. American audience doesn't care and a tiny Japanese guy isn't believable over here


Yet John cena winning matches wit fireman carrys is believable. Believably went out the window a long time ago in the WWE. Who says the american fans won't care? just because he is japanese? if he can get over then he can get over.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I know one thing, the NXT crowd is going to love his ass in the weeks he's down there :lol Way less restricted in the ring work in that brand. So he should be able to impress if he lives up to his hype.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



thaimasker said:


> Yet John cena winning matches wit fireman carrys is believable. Believably went out the window a long time ago in the WWE. Who says the american fans won't care? just because he is japanese? if he can get over then he can get over.


Precisely because he's Japanese. The average WWE fan isn't going to care about a 5'9" 33 year old who can't speak English. Vince knows this.


----------



## AEA

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Unfortunately I can only see this flopping


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

:mark:


----------



## NormanSmiley

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Why are we comparing Kenzo Suzuki to KENTA? Kenzo was hot garbage since day 1. It's a wonder he ever got any championship gold in WWE. 

IMO, no past Japanese WWE superstar is/was the complete package like KENTA is. As I've said before, KENTA's past injuries will be his biggest obstacle in WWE. Can't wait to see how the NXT crowd reacts to him.


----------



## Macker

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Dudechi said:


> It's funny that so many of you think "Vince has no idea what to do with Japanese Wrestlers"
> 
> Like he has any intentions of making this guy a huge star? Vince knows exactly what to do.. Have him be a part of the mid card and bring in a Japanese audience.
> 
> 
> There is no more money in a Japanese guy being too big. American audience doesn't care and a tiny Japanese guy isn't believable over here


Whether it is believable or not why not just get a guy from the U.S who can do similar things in the ring and can actually talk on the mic. Hes gonna need a sweet gimmick or a good manager.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

they seem to be going a little overboard for a guy most here think will be jobbing to miz in 4 months 



















front page on the website too http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/kenta-signed-japan-nxt-26474181


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



NormanSmiley said:


> Why are we comparing Kenzo Suzuki to KENTA? Kenzo was hot garbage since day 1. It's a wonder he ever got any championship gold in WWE.
> 
> IMO, no past Japanese WWE superstar is/was the complete package like KENTA is. As I've said before, KENTA's past injuries will be his biggest obstacle in WWE. Can't wait to see how the NXT crowd reacts to him.



Well tbf KENTA isn't the full package either although he is very good at what he does.

If he does well, maybe WWE can sign the actual complete package- Rainmaker Kazuchika Okada :mark:


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Dudechi said:


> It's funny that so many of you think "Vince has no idea what to do with Japanese Wrestlers"
> 
> Like he has any intentions of making this guy a huge star? Vince knows exactly what to do.. Have him be a part of the mid card and bring in a Japanese audience.
> 
> 
> There is no more money in a Japanese guy being too big. American audience doesn't care and a tiny Japanese guy isn't believable over here


Daniel Bryan just main evented Wrestlemania, Kenta is his height. Can we drop this size argument already?

I believe getting kicked in the face hurts whether they're 5'9 or 6'3.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Macker said:


> Whether it is believable or not why not just get a guy from the U.S who can do similar things in the ring and can actually talk on the mic. Hes gonna need a sweet gimmick or a good manager.


Because an American is just another American? They have no Japanese star, hell, no Asian star at all. That's a whole audience they're neglecting. It's not as important an audience as the Latino audience, but it's wasted potential popularity.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I think they are looking to make him a big draw in Japan. Traditionally when a Japanese wrestler has "made it" in the United States, their drawing power in Japan will increase also. It doesn't matter if KENTA is currently a draw or not because by presenting him as a huge deal for WWE, people will buy into his star status.

WWE should be doing more of this kind of stuff because they have all the possible resources to put the hype machine behind their acquisitions and get them over before they even show up.


----------



## Dirtnose

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

inb4WWEcompletelyfuckthisup.

Don't fuck this up WWE, please. Thanks


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Seriously, this is awesome shit.


----------



## Winter's cooling

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

So, i checked him on youtube, and most of his moves are either already used by Bryan/Punk/Orton/Cena, or are too dangerous for the WWE higher ups (brainbuster).What is he even supposed to use lol?


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Well, no CM Punk means he can use... GOOOOO TOOOOO SLEEEEEPPPP!!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

* KENTA to join to team with Titus O'Neil and Heath Slater to form the new 3MB.:mark:*


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Ithil said:


> Daniel Bryan just main evented Wrestlemania, Kenta is his height. Can we drop this size argument already?
> 
> I believe getting kicked in the face hurts whether they're 5'9 or 6'3.


How did that work out?

Also, the main event at WM32 was ridiculously unbelievable. It made wrestling look extremely fake. Obviously everyone knows it is, but the beauty of a great match is you watch and forget.

Nothing about the Main Event at mania suspended disbelief. It was tacky and obvious. Call me a bad person, but I'm so glad Bryan's career is over.


----------



## cynical_ad

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

To all the people saying this is going to flop,why dont we just wait and see? The fact he had such a public contract signing with hulk fucking hogan shows they are taking this serously.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Dudechi said:


> How did that work out?
> 
> *Also, the main event at WM32 was ridiculously unbelievable.* It made wrestling look extremely fake. Obviously everyone knows it is, but the beauty of a great match is you watch and forget.
> 
> Nothing about the Main Event at mania suspended disbelief. It was tacky and obvious. Call me a bad person, but I'm so glad Bryan's career is over.


How was the future?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Will be given the sneaky Japanese wrestler gimmick and be put in his place by American hero John Cena 5 minutes after his main roster debut


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I don't really know much about the guy, but i'm looking forward to seeing him in action.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Winter's cooling said:


> So, i checked him on youtube, and most of his moves are either already used by Bryan/Punk/Orton/Cena, or are too dangerous for the WWE higher ups (brainbuster).What is he even supposed to use lol?


Maybe checking a video on youtube is not quite enough to verse you in "every move this wrestler is capable of doing".


----------



## NormanSmiley

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



RAVEN said:


> Well tbf KENTA isn't the full package either although he is very good at what he does.
> 
> If he does well, maybe WWE can sign the actual complete package- Rainmaker Kazuchika Okada :mark:


I can agree with pretty much all of this. But I do firmly believe that KENTA is the closest they've ever come to it.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Masked Gimmick


----------



## Macker

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Ithil said:


> Because an American is just another American? They have no Japanese star, hell, no Asian star at all. That's a whole audience they're neglecting. It's not as important an audience as the Latino audience, but it's wasted potential popularity.


He doesn't need to be a star to get those audiences


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I hope he doesn't get a masked gimmick, he just needs to be his usual badass self.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Would like to at least see him against Bryan, Rollins and Cesaro in great matches before they fuck him up.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

This is going to end so badly, going to WWE will ruin his career.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Cant wait to see KENTA vs Bryan :mark: :mark:











This has to happen again!!!


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Time to see if NXT/performance center work at adapting wrestlers to the WWE style of being good at promos/their wrestling.


----------



## Xderby

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Now we just need him :


----------



## Delbusto

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Been a big fan of KENTA's for a long time, can't wait to see him in a WWE ring. I just hope the powers that be don't completely ruin him.


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Remember that it isn't all down to WWE. Kenta has to hold his end up too, work hard in NXT, get used to the WWE style etc. 

And then he needs to not botch every other move like Mistico managed to do.

I'm looking forward to seeing him in action, could get some amazing matches, but if it doesn't work out don't blindly blame WWE.


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Jarsy1 said:


> Cant wait to see KENTA vs Bryan :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has to happen again!!!


:wall

:banderas

Holyy SHEET.


----------



## Algernon

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Mistico comparisons are ridiculous. For one, KENTA is actually going to NXT and he comes across as humble and appreciative of his opportunity. Its ridiculous to think that HHH hasn't learned from his mistakes from running developmental. Everybody that gets signed is going to go through NXT.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan

Can't wait to see KENTA, Steen and Devitt in WWE ring


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

If this works out and WWE aren't morons, I can see this turning out brilliant.

If not...


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Honestly, I don't have high hopes for this. KENTA is everything they don't go for - small, Japanese, self made with a big rep.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Macker said:


> He doesn't need to be a star to get those audiences


It sure as shit would help.


----------



## Afnorok

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Mr. Kennedy said:


> Honestly, I don't have high hopes for this. KENTA is everything they don't go for - small, Japanese, self made with a big rep.


True. That's why if he does succeed in WWE in a major way, he will be a huge game changer long term for the company.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



DualShock said:


>


God, this is why I stopped watching years ago.

To top it off, John fucking Cena made a spinner belt out of the US Championship.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I'm just gonna go ahead and assume WWE is gonna fuck this up because it has already happened time and time again.

I'd love for it not to be the case this time though. WWE needs a true top asian star, and KENTA would be perfect for it. WWE's needed more puroresu for a long time.


----------



## Flashyelbow

He just signed and people are all ready jumping to conclusions. Yeah you guys are hopeless.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SkandorAkbar

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Mr. Kennedy said:


> Honestly, I don't have high hopes for this. KENTA is everything they don't go for - small, Japanese, self made with a big rep.




knowing the wwe, he'll be doing some lame ass racial gimmick.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I guess this means they wont be giving him a new name in developmental then.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Feed him to Rusev


----------



## TJQ

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I am so fucking happy right now.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

WWE could have such a good cruiserweight division.


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

good!!!


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I don't really know much about Kenta apart from hearing he's an incredible talent. My only question is does he speak english? If he doesn't he's gonna end up like Sin Cara.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I sort of can't blame a lot of people for being pessimistic given WWE's past record with foreign wrestlers, particularly Japanese wrestlers. But weirdly enough I feel like the failings of the past might be part of the reason that they'll get it right with Kenta. I don't think it's unfair to suggest that he is better than the Japanese wrestlers WWE have had in the past, so he has that going for him, and I also feel like WWE, and Triple H especially, will be determined for him to be a success and not another Sin Cara. Also when I say success, I don't mean he'll be a multitime World Champ or anything, but I think he could have potential to be a Rey Mysterio type figure as a babyface that is over and whose presence on any show will make it better.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Jobber status in 6 months tops.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

"Welcome to superstars KENTA" :vince5


----------



## p862011

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

WWE must have a plan you dont make this big of a deal if he isn't gonna be important


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I haven't followed his career but took a look at his various matches on youtube. The man is quite talented. I really hope he gets the chance to shine in WWE. We'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Winter's cooling

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Ratedr4life said:


> I don't really know much about Kenta apart from hearing he's an incredible talent. My only question is does he speak english? If he doesn't he's gonna end up like Sin Cara.


Sin Cara had trouble adapting to the WWE style.It resulted in a lot of botches and injuries.That's why he failed, not because he couldn't talk.


----------



## Jatt Kidd

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Yoshi Tatsu's character spot has been filled.


----------



## just1988

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

*Finally! I've been waiting for this for a while and now it's happened, I really hope he makes an impression on the WWE and does become "another Yoshi Tatsu" or another Sara Del Rey and end yup being signed and stuck in developmental.*


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

WWE is about to get a whole lot better.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Ratedr4life said:


> I don't really know much about Kenta apart from hearing he's an incredible talent. My only question is does he speak english? If he doesn't he's gonna end up like Sin Cara.


He speaks passable English, not enough to do promos, but he can learn more in NXT.


----------



## Spittekauga

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Who?

This guy:


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Three things they need to do with KENTA:
- Leave his character/look untouched
- Establish a "new" finisher i.e. one that will seem innovative to the WWE audience
- Put him with Paul Heyman


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

It's KENTA btw, all caps not Kenta. Kenta Kobashi the legend is his mentor, and his real name is Kenta Kobayashi, which sounds too similar to his sensei, so he picked the name KENTA in all caps.

Not that WWE will use that, I guess they'll just call him Kenta.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



just1988 said:


> *Finally! I've been waiting for this for a while and now it's happened, I really hope he makes an impression on the WWE and does become "another Yoshi Tatsu" or another Sara Del Rey and end yup being signed and stuck in developmental.*


Sara Del Rey isn't "stuck in developmental", she wanted to be a trainer. It's a dream job for her.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Dragon said:


> Three things they need to do with KENTA:
> - Leave his character/look untouched
> - Establish a "new" finisher i.e. one that will seem innovative to the WWE audience
> - Put him with Paul Heyman


1 more thing:

- Feud with Daniel Bryan


----------



## watts63

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

KENTA on NXT: Awesome.
KENTA on WWE: Uh-oh.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Jarsy1 said:


> 1 more thing:
> 
> - Feud with Daniel Bryan


Well I've already seen that...


----------



## Rap God

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Dragon said:


> Well I've already seen that...


Yeah in NOAH but not in WWE :vince3


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Yawn.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Jarsy1 said:


> Yeah in NOAH but not in WWE :vince3


I'm not really WWE's target audience. 

Anyway, vidi this me droogies...


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

We never did get KENTA vs. El Generico in ROH, hopefully one of the NXT PPVs is KENTA vs. Sami Zayn.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

It's like we're in a cusp of a new era in pro wrestling. Cesaro, Rollins, Reigns, Ambrose, Zayn, KENTA, Devitt, and Steen will make WWE TV a must watch product for years to come! :mark


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Bryan, Zayn, Ambrose, Cesaro, Rollins, KENTA, Steen, Devitt, Neville all on the same roster :banderas


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Sephiroth said:


> We never did get KENTA vs. El Generico in ROH, hopefully one of the NXT PPVs is KENTA vs. Sami Zayn.


KENTA vs Zayn would have me like...


----------



## just1988

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



wkc_23 said:


> KENTA vs Zayn would have me like...


*I'm with you there brothers.*


----------



## JohnCooley

Well then.. Haha


----------



## IAmTheFinisher

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Wish him luck, but still nervous of how he will get used.


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I cannot see WWE using him well, but people said that about Punk and Bryan too, and they made it to the top.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Ham and Egger said:


> It's like we're in a cusp of a new era in pro wrestling. Cesaro, Rollins, Reigns, Ambrose, Zayn, KENTA, Devitt, and Steen will make WWE TV a must watch product for years to come! :mark


LoL only if vince drops dead and HHH can push the guys he signs.

Kenta will be sin cara 2.0.

Vince will get bored in a month then push some giant muscle retard and bury Kenta.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

A few observations of mine: 
WWE reportedly sent out the message to talent to be more aggressive which is clearly showing in ring. Kenta is extremely aggressive and could cut a blistering pace. Should bring some smashmouth qualities to the table.

I dont want him to be a Heyman guy until Brock is done because it seemed paramount to project Cesaro as a star and until he breaks from Paul he has been and will spin his wheels and he was red hot pre Heyman and has been ice cold post EC in large part because of Brock being Paul's priority. When Lesnar is done and Cesaro breaks, KENTA would be perfect. Remember, Paul stacked his ECW midcard with international talent and had a relationship with Michinoku Pro. Hell, if you really wanna stick it to people, talk about how Punk copied much of KENTA's moveset/style down to the GTS and falcon arrow heck his early trunks were strikingly similar. Paul could really dub Kenta as the man who beat your heroes.

there are a slew of great matchups for KENTA heel or face. One thing I do ask is that I fell out of Puro post Misawa and heard last couple years KENTA has lost a step. Guy was real good and is relatively young so I wonder if that is true.


----------



## Odo

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Thedinbych said:


> There is absolutely no money potential in a 33 year old wrestler who doesn't speak the language and whose only discernible quality is that he is a good worker. The roster is packed full of bland in ring technicians with no gimmicks and who cannot talk,it really dosen't need anyone


Clueless


----------



## Zig-Kick.

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I'd love to be excited, but after watching an ENTIRE episode of Botchamania devoted entirely to Sin Cara.. i'm gonna keep the optimism to a minimum.

Especially as Kenta is the one Japanese wrestler i know besides Tatsu, Okada and Sanada.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

*inb4 WWE does this with KENTA:







*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



validreasoning said:


> kenta, devitt and steen in nxt will be something to behold.


Add Zayn, Neville and Slate Randall (formerly Shaun Ricker, yet to debut) and you have something of a markworthy dreamteam at NXT. Legitimately can't wait :mark:


----------



## xhbkx

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

So will he be on NXT right away or will he spend months training in the performance center first?


----------



## DesoloutionRow

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

So many people on here are going to be sorely disappointed.


----------



## JohnCooley

Lou_Skunt said:


> So many people on here are going to be sorely disappointed.



Basically


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *inb4 WWE does this with KENTA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"I Choppy Choppy Your Pee Pee"

Ahh, the attitude era had it's crazy ass moments lol.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

this thread...










people acting like they signed Okada Kazuchika


----------



## Thedinbych

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Canelo said:


> Clueless


Well consider me convinced, I'm sure a non English speaking wrestler, without a look, with no presence will just instantly be a success in the big leagues. Hey it's all about breaking that all important pretentious smark audience, do it there and you're box office. He will no doubt join the long line of Japanese performers who have gone onto to become house hold names in North America.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Fingers crossed he doesn't become the next Santino. With all that talent, he should be booked strongly.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

They need to give him a manager. I'm not too sure how fluent he is in the English department, but I think a manger would do him wonders.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

So is NXT going to be the best wrestling show?


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Really fell behind in Jap wrestling but Kenta was one of the few I kept up with
Never thought this would happen
Not sure how to feel .......excitement and worried at same time


----------



## normal situation

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Watch them name him "Wasabi Hiroshima" or some shit like that :vince2


----------



## RyanPelley

wkc_23 said:


> They need to give him a manager. I'm not too sure how fluent he is in the English department, but I think a manger would do him wonders.


How about Tensai?


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Not going to pretend like I know who he is. 

It's always nice to see a new asian wrestler.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Now, if only they can sign the greatest Jewish woman wrestler of all time, YENTA.


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

do you think punk would be tempted to return to have a match with him in wwe?


----------



## AntMan

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I think Kenta can be successful, not main event successful, but he could become a memorable act in America.


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Bryan v Kenta

:wall


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

About damn time


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Excited as fuck for this.

The match quality is going to be even better with all these signings :durant3

But please give him something good WWE. Not some retarded stereotypical gimmick.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



RyanPelley said:


> How about Tensai?


That is a very interesting scenario. He's pretty good on the mic and he did leave WWE to wrestle in Japan for a number of years.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

KENTA in NXT...








KENTA vs. Neville...








KENTA vs. SAMI ZAYN...


----------



## DesoloutionRow

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Oh, my God! Is that? It is! It's Ken Tatsu, Yoshi Tatsu's brother live on RAW!!! :lawler


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Knocks said:


> Tensai is American. :side:
> 
> But yeah, would be AWESOME if this worked out.


The point is that his gimmick was based around racial stereotypes.


----------



## BoJackson

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

So what exactly would be using him "right", besides not putting him in a comedy role?


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



BoJackson said:


> So what exactly would be using him "right", besides not putting him in a comedy role?


Giving him a non-stereotypical gimmick, and a serious push with no limits.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Lou_Skunt said:


> Oh, my God! Is that? It is! It's Ken Tatsu, Yoshi Tatsu's brother live on RAW!!! :lawler



:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I don't have any faith that he'll be anything but a jobber and will get short matches that don't showcase much of anything. He can be a good midcarder for them but he won't because Asian.


----------



## Illumination

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

FUCK YES!

I'm probably too excited for this because I have absolutely no faith in McMahon&Dunce to use Kenta properly. Seems like they just needed someone to replace Yoshitatsu.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Have this horrible feeling the WWE will have him dancing Gangnam Style with Khali and Hornswoggle within a month of his debut


:lmao:lmao:lmao This is so bittersweet: hilarious but sad at the same time.

Honest though, hopefully WWE wont ruin him (or Steen for that matter).


----------



## wrestle33

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

He'll have rusevs role once rusevs push is over
Then become a jobber in good time


----------



## Cyon

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Welcome to your funeral, Kenta.

Honestly, I do not have any high expectations on him being booked strong, treated like a maineventer, etc. WWE does not have a good track record when it comes to their Asian wrestlers, much less Japanese ones.

He may be a big deal in some way or form, but that does not guaranteed WWE (or Vince, specifically) will see him the same way. And if he does right now, his opinion on Kenta can change on the fly for better or worse, so that is not much of a reliable platform.

Let's see how he will fare three years from whenever his official debut is, and see if he is even with the company by then, a stereotypical comedy midcarder, or a jobber.

Prove me wrong, WWE.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I don't trust the WWE giving any Asian superstars a proper push and position into the company. I am not going to get excited about this signing at all. I will hold my judgment on it until I see how he gets portrayed in the company. Won't be surprised if he gets stereotyped and eventually become a jobber.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Morrison17 said:


> Dear wwe, please dont fuck up on this like you did with Mistico, *Tensai* and all Japenese wrestlers. Thank you.



You do know that "Tensai" was Albert, right? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't have any faith that he'll be anything but a jobber and will get short matches that don't showcase much of anything. He can be a good midcarder for them but he won't because Asian.


Vince hates Asians too?


----------



## Tha Rassler

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



6ARIQ said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> -
> 
> From WWE.com


This will be the greatest thing since Sin Cara and Kharma. Waita go HHH!


----------



## Mifune Jackson

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I have high hopes, but lowered expectations. Probably the most successful Japanese wrestler, modern era, they've had is Tajiri and he was put in numerous comedy skits after a while, although still got off easy compared to how he could have been treated. Kayfabe-wise, Yokozuna is the most successful "Japanese" wrestler.

We still have yet to see anything like The Great Muta happen in the WWF/WWE and Kenta could very well be a badass Japanese star who everyone takes seriously, but his real strength has always been in his innovative moveset and how influential he's been to other stars, not so much any sort of gimmick. 

NXT is a great place to get him going and I think he'll be handled well there, but not once he gets called up to the main roster. It's really all about how WWE thinks they can make money off of him.

The first thing they need to do is mess with the capitalization on his name so they can trademark it. Like "kENta"


----------



## DogSaget

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Hes going to get buried in an american/"wwe made" superiority feud with mojo rawley


----------



## Hera

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This is going to end so badly, going to WWE will ruin his career.


He could come back to NOAH in 5 minutes and he'd still be their ace. Nothing about his career will be ruined by going to WWE. 



RAVEN said:


> Well tbf KENTA isn't the full package either although he is very good at what he does.
> 
> If he does well, maybe WWE can sign the actual complete package- Rainmaker Kazuchika Okada :mark:


They tried to get Okada last year and Okada told them to fuck off. That whole "I might be a big fish in a small pond but I'll just have to make the pond bigger then" quote is from WWE trying to sign him. 



RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Have this horrible feeling the WWE will have him dancing Gangnam Style with Khali and Hornswoggle within a month of his debut


So he'll have Ishimori's gimmick then. :aj




It doesn't matter if he makes it or not. He said when he left NOAH he didn't want to lead a life of regrets. He's a big WWE fan and his dream was to always wrestle for the company. There's always a place waiting for him back in NOAH and he didn't leave with any ill feelings. I'm glad WWE realizes they should just let him keep his name and that they should market him as a big superstar. Starting in NXT is for the best because it allows him to adjust to a new country, improve his English and to adapt to a new ring style. If he doesn't get to use the GTS then I hope he uses the PK as his finisher. :mark:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Japanese Daniel Bryan is coming to save the main event scene.

If he can get the "Hai" movement started then we can prove once and for all that the chant gets the wrestler over not the other way around.


----------



## evilshade

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Ladies and gents please allow me to introduce you, The Next FUNAKI!!


----------



## truk83

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Pair him with Heyman. Have Heyman brag about how his new client is a pioneer. Paul says that there are some who used to call themselves "The Best In The World" and Heyman says he just found that person. Kenta puts his finger over Paul's mouth every time he begins to talk about Lesnar, and puts fear into the eyes of Paul silencing him while talking about this other person, Brock Lesnar. This ultimately leads to Kenta vs Lesnar with Kenta delivering kicks to Lesnar and knocking him out. That's right I said it, have Kenta go over Lesnar by next year's WM. Kenta vs Lesnar.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

KENTA is garbage, but something about seeing him in the ring w/Hogan is kind of radical.

_"WWE don't mess this up"_ comments. More like WWE can tone him down and make him tolerable again. Bad stereotypical gimmick or not.


----------



## Brandough

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

We have another Yoshi Tatsu!


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

pretty sure wwe is going to give this guy a japanese santino gimmick


----------



## Darth Tyrion

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

:lmao at the people in here saying this guy will be a main eventer. I see nothing more than the next Funaki or, if he's lucky, Tajiri. Everyone seems to get an erection over cruiserweights main eventing. This guy weighs 180lbs and looks about as generic as can be for an indy wrestler.


----------



## DogSaget

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I still want to see a seriously pushed ted wassannasong gimmick (With the wrestler literally named Ted Wassannasong, cliaming the king of the hill character was based on him)

I detailed it a while back but cbf to dig it up. Or maybe it never left my head I dunno.

Essentially he goes around buying the land around the ring so the cops can escort his opponent off the premises and win by count out, outright paying off refs in the middle of the match and similar shenanigans.

Eventually a call up has some vignettes where hes going around the world winning martial arts tournaments to raise money to buy X ppv arena before TW can so he's forced to fight fair.

TW proceeds to go over clean


----------



## Regnes

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Wonder how long before they just put him in endless tag team matches with Yoshi Tatsu.

EDIT:

Oh wait, I forgot Yoshi got released, that's how little screen presence they let him have lol.


----------



## Ruiner87

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Laughing at all the guys saying that height will be an issue. Daniel Bryan is a multiple time world champion. If you want to see a short guy booked as a fucking wrecking machine, look no further than Taz. WWE can make this work very easily, if they want to.


----------



## evilshade

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I could see him getting over with a gimmick like Jimmy Wang Yang :lmao:


----------



## Jon_Snow

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Thedinbych said:


> There is absolutely no money potential in a 33 year old wrestler who doesn't speak the language and whose only discernible quality is that he is a good worker. The roster is packed full of bland in ring technicians with no gimmicks and who cannot talk,it really dosen't need anyone


Yeah I agree with you. I expect him to be like Kenzo Suzuki (remember his super hyper hype?). The most he can be is like Tajiri (great in ring skills that connects with fans, but not title worthy). I love to see disillusioned guys here.


----------



## Regnes

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Ultimate Warrior didn't speak English and he got over just fine lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Nobody smarks saying he'll make no money but yet WWE signs him in the ring of his home country with Hulk Hogan putting him over. You fucks need to wise up and have respect for a talent like KENTA.


----------



## JoeMcKim

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

They're actually making someone like Kenta have to work his way throught NXT just so they can say all WWE wrestlers have gone through that system? Seems like nothing but a formality and a waste of time.


----------



## Brandough

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

But can he cut a promo tho?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Me wants a Kenta/Bryan feud. Although I'd be perfectly okay with a Cesaro/Kenta, Sheamus/Kenta, or Ziggler/Kenta feud. Any of those will suffice.


----------



## Regnes

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



CactusDudeFoley said:


> They're actually making someone like Kenta have to work his way throught NXT just so they can say all WWE wrestlers have gone through that system? Seems like nothing but a formality and a waste of time.


NXT isn't just soley a developmental promotion, it's corporate training. In NXT you learn how to do everything the way Vince wants it done and not necessarily how other promotions would want things done. CM Punk even asked to go to OVW in 2006 so he could learn to do things the WWE way.


----------



## 6ARIQ

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



TheGMofGods said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Me wants a Kenta/Bryan feud. Although I'd be perfectly okay with a Cesaro/Kenta, Sheamus/Kenta, or Ziggler/Kenta feud. Any of those will suffice.


Kenta/Jericho feud :mark::mark:


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

:mark: x infinity


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## CharlyBrown

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Does anyone know how is his english?


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Wait, he gets to keep the name?


----------



## ellthom

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

God please dont ruin his WWE. I really would love to to see an East-Asian title holder in the WWE! I dont car eif its the IC or US title! As long as the man isnt a jobber or a Yoshi Tatsu replacement!


----------



## p862011

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Regnes said:


> NXT isn't just soley a developmental promotion, it's corporate training. In NXT you learn how to do everything the way Vince wants it done and not necessarily how other promotions would want things done. CM Punk even asked to go to OVW in 2006 so he could learn to do things the WWE way.


^THIS nxt is also so talents can get used to a tv format wrsestling 8 minutes is not the same as working a 35 minute match and on promo work


----------



## p862011

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

KENTA vs Tyler Black aka Seth Rollins music video!!


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Future Endeavored, no doubt.


----------



## evilshade

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



ellthom said:


> God please dont ruin his WWE. I really would love to to see an East-Asian title holder in the WWE! I dont car eif its the IC or US title! As long as the man isnt a jobber or a Yoshi Tatsu replacement!


I'm almost certain the WWE will hype his debut, make him look like a mega star, give him wins for the few weeks before realizing that crowd cant connect with him so they send him off to jobber's land


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Asian no. 7 doesn't stand a chance. :vince


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



evilshade said:


> I'm almost certain the WWE will hype his debut, make him look like a mega star, give him wins for the few weeks before realizing that crowd cant connect with him so they send him off to jobber's land


Sadly, you're probably right on the money. I hope this isn't the case, but an outcome like you just stated wouldn't surprise me one but.. Hopefully the crowed can get behind him like they did with Daniel Bryan. 

Kenta is extremely talented in the ring, now lets hope he can connect with the fans and not fade off into obscurity


----------



## truk83

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Would anyone want to see Kenta paired up with Devitt while on NXT?


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



truk83 said:


> Would anyone want to see Kenta paired up with Devitt while on NXT?


I would love to see him form a stable with Devitt & Steen. Steen could do the talking while Devitt & KENTA fuck shit up in the ring!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

KENTA could make for a good rosebud.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

KENTA in NXT! :mark:


----------



## Greg Hay version 1

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I think like most people we just don't want the WWE to screw up. I am hoping Kenta just didn't make a mistake.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

WWE does really need a top Asian star, I don't think they'll go all the way with Kenta but still, he could really fill that void.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

He could be a mountain of money potentially. 

Increased japan interest
Hardcore fans + on product due to another great wrestler on show
Merchandise revenue in japan etc

They better not pi$$ about with him





I cant see him being given the gts or "yes" lock as a finisher. If he did the gts of course theres gunna be cm punk chants 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## CactusJamie

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

It almost seems like they're going to let him keep KENTA as his name. I mean, Triple H mentioned him by his current name is the press release, and sending Hogan to Japan to welcome KENTA to WWE in front of a huge crowd doesn't really seem like the usual discreet signings WWE does. Probably just wishful thinking on my part, but who knows... maybe not.


----------



## xhbkx

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



CactusJamie said:


> It almost seems like they're going to let him keep KENTA as his name. I mean, Triple H mentioned him by his current name is the press release, and sending Hogan to Japan to welcome KENTA to WWE in front of a huge crowd doesn't really seem like the usual discreet signings WWE does. Probably just wishful thinking on my part, but who knows... maybe not.


Seems like they're using Kenta instead of KENTA in all caps. Or maybe they just don't know that Kenta is another famous wrestler in Japan.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan

If he connects with the audience he may become valuable addition to the midcard and even win US/IC/TT belt.

If he doesn't, well... Welcome to the jobberland and soon to be future endeavoured (or he will resign himself like Kaval did)...


----------



## get hogan out

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Great, but don't put him in NXT.

Let's have someone come in and make a fucking impact.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

KENTA+Heyman = $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



get hogan out said:


> Great, but don't put him in NXT.
> 
> Let's have someone come in and make a fucking impact.


Like this guy?


----------



## Londrick

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



ROHFan19 said:


> KENTA+Heyman = $$$$$$$$$$


This. People talk about how he can't speak english like it matters when you have a manager as great as Heyman on the roster. Zeb too.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Yes put him with Heyman hes doing wonders with Cesaro..... oh wait.


----------



## dave 1981

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Ok I have to be honest and say although I've heard a lot about Kenta being great I don't really know anything about him so without me having to sit through hours of feuds and matches of his would someone tell me about his best feuds and matches so I can simply go to them instead. I don't watch Japanese wrestling outside of when big name American wrestlers were there, I'm sure there was another Kenta as well a few years ago or am I losing my memory ?


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



dave 1981 said:


> Ok I have to be honest and say although I've heard a lot about Kenta being great I don't really know anything about him so without me having to sit through hours of feuds and matches of his would someone tell me about his best feuds and matches so I can simply go to them instead. I don't watch Japanese wrestling outside of when big name American wrestlers were there, I'm sure there was another Kenta as well a few years ago or am I losing my memory ?


KENTA V. Bryan Danielson
KENTA V. Marufuji
KENTA V. Low Ki
KENTA V. Kanemaru
KENTA V. Nakajima

His mentor: Kenta Kobashi is the OTHER Kenta you may have heard of. He retired last year and is a well respected wrestling legend. He and KENTA have also squared off in the ring.


----------



## goldigga

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



DragonSleeper said:


> KENTA V. Bryan Danielson
> *KENTA V. Marufuji*
> KENTA V. Low Ki
> KENTA V. Kanemaru
> KENTA V. Nakajima
> 
> His mentor: Kenta Kobashi is the OTHER Kenta you may have heard of. He retired last year and is a well respected wrestling legend. He and KENTA have also squared off in the ring.


Was that the title match? Because that match is still one of my favourites, a brutal and stiff match.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



ROHFan19 said:


> KENTA+Heyman = $$$$$$$$$$


"Ladies and gentlemen, I will get to my new client in a second. But let me tell you something you may not know, MY CLIENT BRRRRRRRRRRROCK LLLLLLLLESNAR CONQUERED THE UNDERTAKER'S UNDEFEATED WRESTLEMANIA STREAK!!!!! Now, where were we again?" :heyman


----------



## Dan Pratt

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Hope it works out but can't say I am optimistic. He apparently doesn't speak a lot of English which will be a problem. As noted, WWE is full of good in ring workers who are bad on the mic. But even they speak English so if needed CAN cut a promo, even if not good at it. 

I never entirely blamed WWE for their bad track record with Mexican, Japanese, and talent from other non-English speaking countries. The truth is, American wrestling is part soap opera. Yes hardcore fans like us appreciate ring ability first, but for most fans they want a character they can connect with more than someone who has nothing to offer but being good in the ring. When you can't speak English it limits you, yes WWE should try to not always make their gimmicks so centered on their nationality but if they can't cut a promo there just isn't much they can do with them as far as character development. Which makes it hard to get them over. 

Hopefully Kenta will be an exception. But if he doesn't speak English it's going to be hard to do frankly.


----------



## LibertarianAtheist

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Morrison17 said:


> Dear wwe, please dont fuck up on this like you did with Mistico, Tensai and all Japenese wrestlers. Thank you.



How can you blame WWE for fucking up Mistico/Sin Cara? It's not WWE's fault that he couldn't grasp the US wrestling style and psychology


----------



## SkandorAkbar

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



LibertarianAtheist said:


> How can you blame WWE for fucking up Mistico/Sin Cara? It's not WWE's fault that he couldn't grasp the US wrestling style and psychology




and you expect kenta to grasp the american style of wrestling? he should've of went to mexico instead, the styles are similar. he'll prolly end up doing some typical japanese racial stereotype gimmick.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



SkandorAkbar said:


> and you expect kenta to grasp the american style of wrestling? he should've of went to mexico instead, the styles are similar. he'll prolly end up doing some typical japanese racial stereotype gimmick.


KENTA worked in ROH before, he knows how to work an American style.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



goldigga said:


> Was that the title match? Because that match is still one of my favourites, a brutal and stiff match.


Yep. The October '06 match.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Will he be allowed to use all the moves Punk and Bryan stole from him?


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

:mark: :mark: please don't fuck this up!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



teddygamer said:


> So...what's his gimmick gonna be? A yakuza? A sushi chef? A cosplayer? KENTA number 1 Smackdown announcer?
> 
> Don't worry folks,:vince5 will make it happen.


Cosplayer. :lol
Maybe he'll be a college student who's really good at math and plays the violin. 
Then wait, he also kicks ass too!

Comedy aside...
The next Paul Heyman guy? :mark:


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

FKN sushi chef :lmao


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

If you fuck up a legend like KENTA, I fucking swear...


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Joel Anthony said:


> Will he be allowed to use all the moves Punk and Bryan stole from him?


:banderas
Shots fired. Really a good point though.


----------



## p862011

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

for those unfamiliar with KENTA


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Kind of want him to play a character that hints at him being part of a gang or something. I love his characteristics as a heel, and similar to Nakamura without the dancing. They walk around like gang leaders from a Manga film, Hopefully they give him a manager though


----------



## LibertarianAtheist

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I can totally see ignorant CM Punk bandwagon fans when KENTA uses the GTS for the first time

Ignorant CM Punk bandwagon fan: How dare that "Chinese" guy steal Punk's finisher

Me: He's JAPANESE, and KENTA invented the move in Japan, idiot.

Ignorant CM Punk bandwagon fan: Chinese, Japanese, what's the difference?

Me: The difference is that I'm not retarded enough to think they are the same

CM Punk Bandwagon Fan: But he stole Punk's finisher...

Me: You're an idiot


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Not sure how KENTA fits in to the WWE landscape, it's such a tough call. Putting him with Heyman without a big push won't do him any favours(a la Axel, even Cesaro has been treading water since they paired him with Paul E), his size makes him a natural babyface, and I don't know that he has the whacky personality or unique style that made Tajiri stand out a little bit. 

Hoping for the best with KENTA (looks like they might keep the name, interestingly), but history doesn't paint a pretty picture for his chances.


----------



## Brock

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



LibertarianAtheist said:


> I can totally see ignorant CM Punk bandwagon fans when KENTA uses the GTS for the first time
> 
> Ignorant CM Punk bandwagon fan: How dare that "Chinese" guy steal Punk's finisher
> 
> Me: He's JAPANESE, and KENTA invented the move in Japan, idiot.
> 
> Ignorant CM Punk bandwagon fan: Chinese, Japanese, what's the difference?
> 
> Me: The difference is that I'm not retarded enough to think they are the same
> 
> CM Punk Bandwagon Fan: But he stole Punk's finisher...
> 
> Me: You're an idiot


Maybe Punk will 'Tweet in' to explain the situation.


----------



## JohnCooley

Punk's contract is expiring in 3 days yet y'all still feel the need to bring him up in threads that have nothing to do with him, but I'm sleep tho. ?


----------



## p862011

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



LibertarianAtheist said:


> I can totally see ignorant CM Punk bandwagon fans when KENTA uses the GTS for the first time
> 
> Ignorant CM Punk bandwagon fan: How dare that "Chinese" guy steal Punk's finisher
> 
> Me: He's JAPANESE, and KENTA invented the move in Japan, idiot.
> 
> Ignorant CM Punk bandwagon fan: Chinese, Japanese, what's the difference?
> 
> Me: The difference is that I'm not retarded enough to think they are the same
> 
> CM Punk Bandwagon Fan: But he stole Punk's finisher...
> 
> Me: You're an idiot


it is just something we are just gonna have to deal with

i remember when John Carter came out in theatres in 2012 everyone way saying how it was a star wars rip off and it made me mad because the JC books came out in 1917 it predated star wars by over 50 years but it is what it is you just have to deal with it lol


----------



## Odo

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

He'll be squashed in 6 months by red white and blue Cena as revenge for pearl harbour


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

All of the pessimism aside, KENTA vs. Bryan/Cesaro/Rollins/Zayn/Neville. That's happening. :mark: :mark:


----------



## JustJoel

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

It's official, from the 7/12 show in Osaka:

http://mobile.philly.com/blogs/?wss=/philly/blogs/the-squared-circle/&id=266866771


----------



## truk83

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

I think it would make sense for him to have a proper "wrestling debut" for NXT. Hopefully, the creative staff won't give him some bullshit stereotype gimmick. He doesn't need classic Japanese music, nor does he have to be a ninja who spits colored mist into the face of his opponents. There is nothing with incorporating his culture, but just don't turn it into something we have already seen. Give him an elaborate entrance with, that's dark, mysterious, and most of all unique. Give him some heavy American Black Metal entrance theme. 

For the main roster I think he would be awesome as Seth's body guard. He could be the man in the shadows, that doesn't speak, you rarely see him, and puts his opponents down almost immediately. Preparing him on the main roster with a character that just hits the surface of our viewership. I don't think he needs to come out with Seth initially. His code name should be "Cobra" and that's what Seth would call Kenta when he wants to have him strike. Fans would be confused until the "Cobra" strikes and Seth's adversary is down, Ambrose. Build him to a point where people want to know who this "Cobra" is? Hell, they can even do a funny scene with Santino and his Cobra for the kids.


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



truk83 said:


> I think it would make sense for him to have a proper "wrestling debut" for NXT. Hopefully, the creative staff won't give him some bullshit stereotype gimmick. He doesn't need classic Japanese music, nor does he have to be a ninja who spits colored mist into the face of his opponents. There is nothing with incorporating his culture, but just don't turn it into something we have already seen. Give him an elaborate entrance with, that's dark, mysterious, and most of all unique. Give him some heavy American Black Metal entrance theme.
> 
> For the main roster I think he would be awesome as Seth's body guard. He could be the man in the shadows, that doesn't speak, you rarely see him, and puts his opponents down almost immediately. Preparing him on the main roster with a character that just hits the surface of our viewership. I don't think he needs to come out with Seth initially. His code name should be "Cobra" and that's what Seth would call Kenta when he wants to have him strike. Fans would be confused until the "Cobra" strikes and Seth's adversary is down, Ambrose. Build him to a point where people want to know who this "Cobra" is? Hell, they can even do a funny scene with Santino and his Cobra for the kids.


I like your idea except for the Cobra code name.


----------



## truk83

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*



JAROTO said:


> I like your idea except for the Cobra code name.


Thank you. The Code name wasn't really point for thread. The Code name could be anything really. My main focus was taking his wrestling persona and allowing it to grow on NXT. While, on the main roster in a reserved role, but in a threatening role that serves him well potentially down the line. The exposure on the main roster as Seth's right hand assassin, or guardian so to speak. There has to be a place where Kenta can be the "wrestler" and learn to become his own thing. While at the same time there has to be a time where he can get a taste of the main roster in a small, but important role. Being at the back of the MITB winner and HHH's main project Seth Rollins makes perfect sense imo.


----------



## Dpc292

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

...truk...what did we say about you having ideas?


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

His WWE name should be HENTAI


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: New speculation on KENTA possibly joining WWE*

He should bring that blowup doll from the DDT promotion to be his tag-team partner. He would have a japanese nerd/weirdo gimmick and would always have the doll with him and pretend it's a real person. He would also keep asking Triple H or the GM for tag-team title shots and divas matches for the doll. This would culminate in the first ever Sex Doll vs Sex Doll match when the doll finally faced Eva Marie one on one and carried her to her best match to date.


----------



## 6ARIQ

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



> - New WWE talent KENTA spoke to media in Japan this past weekend and said that he's working on relocating to Orlando for NXT. He also said he has no problems with WWE changing his ring name if they want to. KENTA added that he is working on his English and will be happy to start at the bottom to make a name in WWE.


http://www.ringsidenews.com/article...-wwe-and-his-name-wwe-dvd-releases-tomorrow-/


----------



## DoubtGin

I wonder if he will already debut on the NXT tapings in a few days.

I guess not?


----------



## xhbkx

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



6ARIQ said:


> http://www.ringsidenews.com/article...-wwe-and-his-name-wwe-dvd-releases-tomorrow-/


That's bad, real bad. Seems like he will do whatever WWE tells him to do.


----------



## Corporate Rock

Will he go to NXT first or straight to RAW?


----------



## Stanford

Corporate Rock said:


> Will he go to NXT first or straight to RAW?


He'll be headed to NXT.


----------



## Cell Waters

Can KENTA speak English? If so, well? If not, I don't think he'll be very big in the WWE


----------



## Shenron

I think he is fluent but we all know he is not getting promo time.

Hell, WWE doesn't let a big part of their native English speakers cut promos.


----------



## truk83

It's very obvious to me that Kenta should not be handled like every other Asian star in the WWE. I would hope that the WWE, or HHH understands that he can be just as popular as Daniel Bryan based on his style of wrestling. Kenta has the underdog theme to him. His only downfall is his English. In this day and age can a star have a manager do all the talking for them in the Main Event? I say yes. Heyman should take this man and exploit the living shit out of him on NXT, not Raw.

There Heyman can build him up for weeks prior to the debut, claiming that he has the man who taught CM Punk everything he knows. Heyman says his client is the man that taught Daniel Bryan secrets in the ring that he used to capture the WWE title at WM. Heyman claims that his new client isn't the biggest, the strongest, or even fastest of all time, but he is the greatest wrestling talent he has ever laid eyed upon in a professional wrestling ring. Heyman asks the fans "who do you think taught CM Punk To go to sleep?". Heyman asks the fans "who do you think taught Bryan the flying knee?"

Paul warns the NXT Roster that this man is so great and humble that he was willing to come into NXT and defeat every single person in singles competition live at NXT. Basically Heyman claims his new client won't lose a match and there isn't a single person he can't defeat in NXT. This may sound far off, but I would have Kenta come into NXT and not lose a single match. No one has been noted to have done this before and it would be something to hype him up about when he is on the main roster.


----------



## Dpc292

truk83 said:


> It's very obvious to me that Kenta should not be handled like every other Asian star in the WWE. I would hope that the WWE, or HHH understands that he can be just as popular as Daniel Bryan based on his style of wrestling. Kenta has the underdog theme to him. His only downfall is his English. In this day and age can a star have a manager do all the talking for them in the Main Event? I say yes. Heyman should take this man and exploit the living shit out of him on NXT, not Raw.
> 
> There Heyman can build him up for weeks prior to the debut, claiming that he has the man who taught CM Punk everything he knows. Heyman says his client is the man that taught Daniel Bryan secrets in the ring that he used to capture the WWE title at WM. Heyman claims that his new client isn't the biggest, the strongest, or even fastest of all time, but he is the greatest wrestling talent he has ever laid eyed upon in a professional wrestling ring. Heyman asks the fans "who do you think taught CM Punk To go to sleep?". Heyman asks the fans "who do you think taught Bryan the flying knee?"
> 
> Paul warns the NXT Roster that this man is so great and humble that he was willing to come into NXT and defeat every single person in singles competition live at NXT. Basically Heyman claims his new client won't lose a match and there isn't a single person he can't defeat in NXT. This may sound far off, but I would have Kenta come into NXT and not lose a single match. No one has been noted to have done this before and it would be something to hype him up about when he is on the main roster.


Truk no, bad truk, that is a very bad truk. No more story ideas.


----------



## Mr. I

Cell Waters said:


> Can KENTA speak English? If so, well? If not, I don't think he'll be very big in the WWE


Because no one can learn a new language.


----------



## Shenron

truk83 said:


> It's very obvious to me that Kenta should not be handled like every other Asian star in the WWE. I would hope that the WWE, or HHH understands that he can be just as popular as Daniel Bryan based on his style of wrestling. Kenta has the underdog theme to him. His only downfall is his English. In this day and age can a star have a manager do all the talking for them in the Main Event? I say yes. Heyman should take this man and exploit the living shit out of him on NXT, not Raw.
> 
> There Heyman can build him up for weeks prior to the debut, claiming that he has the man who taught CM Punk everything he knows. Heyman says his client is the man that taught Daniel Bryan secrets in the ring that he used to capture the WWE title at WM. Heyman claims that his new client isn't the biggest, the strongest, or even fastest of all time, but he is the greatest wrestling talent he has ever laid eyed upon in a professional wrestling ring. Heyman asks the fans "who do you think taught CM Punk To go to sleep?". Heyman asks the fans "who do you think taught Bryan the flying knee?"
> 
> Paul warns the NXT Roster that this man is so great and humble that he was willing to come into NXT and defeat every single person in singles competition live at NXT. Basically Heyman claims his new client won't lose a match and there isn't a single person he can't defeat in NXT. This may sound far off, but I would have Kenta come into NXT and not lose a single match. No one has been noted to have done this before and it would be something to hype him up about when he is on the main roster.



No more Heyman, he's done enough to Cesaro.


----------



## Davion McCool

I just found out about this and all I can say is a'w4tjemaiowuebrfhilweanhtrf9ot4nhgpiajkwernguio;asrjpgqanhgpionqamwgt3ow3ognwae;ofn.kwajtenfp9auwh2t4p9owhekfjnawegjkbapwio4thjoapwenfklnawsfdkc asjo;w4htiaw4pitbhlaierbjlkgnxd;kofgha08w34uth2bawetrhanw3up9trhqatrnhqawt4enhpaiowejtwajetpioawj3rjawe;ornawlkejfhaowjehfpoauiwherfp9oawhethaw9eutrhauthaopwejtawnt8yqawuilthajilwehtqa23wtp9hq[24waiehtwfdsj;lsatd;ofkweasrofdpjkaw[0eorpfdkasfd[pl[p[p[p[p[p[p[p[p[p[p[p[p[pk,,mk


----------



## Pharmakon

Let's hope Hunter doesn't give him a stereotype gimmick, instead make him like Masato Tanaka.


----------



## just1988




----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Triple H, Daniel Bryan, Cesaro and Seth Rollins on WWE’s signing of Kenta

http://www.wwe.com/inside/superstars-on-kenta-26490548


----------



## TJQ

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



BarneyArmy said:


> Triple H, Daniel Bryan, Cesaro and Seth Rollins on WWE’s signing of Kenta
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/superstars-on-kenta-26490548


That was a great read, thanks for that.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Kenzo Suzuki part 2.

He'll be doing skits with El Torito within 6 months.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



BarneyArmy said:


> Triple H, Daniel Bryan, Cesaro and Seth Rollins on WWE’s signing of Kenta
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/superstars-on-kenta-26490548


Awesome stuff.


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I would like to watch Bryan vs. KENTA again


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

You say WWE don't fuck this up, I say WWE choppy, choppy your pee pee.










What a great moment in WWE history. Just great.

Fucking great.

*sigh*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

hope they keep KENTA as ring name


----------



## vacuous

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Hopefully he never makes it out of NXT. I haven't seen a talent as overrated as Kenta since CM Punk came into the company. Fucking perplexing signing.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Certified bad ass. :banderas


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Hoping WWE doesn't botch Kenta like they did with Ultimo Dragon!

- Vic


----------



## HouseofPunk

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Brace yourselves...


----------



## Zakerias

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I love KENTA, I love his work and his career. I hope WWE don't waste or bury him.. although he's probably past his prime he is still one of the best WWE will have on the roster.

Plus I can see a Bryan vs KENTA match, or even teaming together. That would be great for him. They need an american to carry him in his speaking I think.

EDIT: oh and he best use the Go 2 Sleep


----------



## Diavolo

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

vince always screw japanese and italians gimmicks


----------



## ThisIzLeon

Stick him with Heyman and bill KENTA has a huge signing from Japan.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



ThisIzLeon said:


> Stick him with Heyman and bill KENTA has a huge signing from Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


as long as heyman doesn't yodel about brooooccccckkkkk lesssssnaaaarrrr! first.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

not sure if this has been posted



> A big reason why WWE signed KENTA is because the WWE Network is expanding into Japan next year and they really have wanted a top Japanese star for that reason.
> 
> It's clear so far that WWE officials are not bringing KENTA in to fail and from an importance standpoint, it appears there is more to his signing than meets the eye.
> 
> KENTA is playing a big part in WWE's Japanese expansion as it was announced a few days ago that NXT, where KENTA will be going first, will start airing on J Sports, a Japanese satellite channel. NXT was added to the channel due KENTA being expected to be a regular there in just a few months.


wrestling observer


----------



## AboveAverageBob

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Didn't Punk basically take KENTAs moveset? I'm happy about this signing but something doesnt seem right, this is too good and too classy. I'm hoping everything works out well, but I've seen too many Taka Michinokus, Yoshis, Rios and Misticos come through WWE.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



AboveAverageBob said:


> Didn't Punk basically take KENTAs moveset? I'm happy about this signing but something doesnt seem right, this is too good and too classy. I'm hoping everything works out well, but I've seen too many Taka Michinokus, Yoshis, Rios and Misticos come through WWE.


He didn't take his whole move-set, but some of his moves, yeah.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

inb4 Kenny "Ken" Taken, the background stunt double from that random scene in "Taken" who has come to NXT to prove that this movie role has converted him into a monstrous wrestler.

This will likely end in a sad tragedy, hope I'm wrong


----------



## p862011

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



p862011 said:


>


Best for business. :trips2


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Did HHH become a giant or is KENTA that small. I thought he was around the same size as Rollins.


----------



## p862011

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Sith Rollins said:


> Did HHH become a giant or is KENTA that small. I thought he was around the same size as Rollins.


kenta is more of the size of daniel bryan

rollins is like 6ft kenta is 5'8


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

I love HHH's tie in that picture.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



NastyYaffa said:


> Best for business. :trips2












Couldn't resist.


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Sooooooo is this KENTA guy supposed to be like a future big star in WWE?


----------



## GregFairwood

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Im so excited about this. Considering the Hogan appearance at his signing (which was apparently a huge deal in Japan, got more press than the whole tour combined) I think WWE are showing they have faith in him. Even if he does get stuck doing 5 minute midcard matches, they'll be a lot more entertaining than the 5 minute midcard matches we're getting at the moment.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

So the plan is to make KENTA the king of NXT and start airing that show on Japan?


----------



## xhbkx

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



> [KENTA Update] Following the WWE contract signing in Osaka, Japan on July 12th, KENTA was part of a public press event today at the Hard Rock Cafe in Roppongi, Japan.
> 
> He first stated that he was a bit nervous to attend the public contract signing with the Hulk Hogan and he tried his best to “keep his composure”. It was a great honor to stand in the ring with him and very special moment as well for himself.
> 
> KENTA said that he is working on “setting up his residence in Orlando, Florida and is looking forward to training in the WWE Performance Center.” That it is a “great facility with a lot of great equipment” and one that he does not mind starting from the bottom if that is what he gets to work with. He mentioned that he is still quite “inexperienced with the English language”, but it is currently his “biggest hard work in progress”.
> 
> As for his name, KENTA mentioned that is “solely in the WWE Headquarters hands.” He said that there is a “possibility” that his ring name will be changed, but stated with a smile that “any number of names with do”. Even something like a “TANAKA or TOYOTA” which he mentioned himself. He is prepared for anything. He also mentioned that he knows he will have to adjust his in-ring style and adapt to the changes. But that he will do his very best.
> 
> He also mentioned the names of Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson) and Cesaro (Claudio Castagnoli) who have been in Japan and who have reached the top front of the WWE. He said that it it is reassuring to himself that there are talent that he personally knows in the WWE. He also mentioned John Cena and Rey Mysterio as wrestlers that the entire world knows, but at this time he has little expectations of being on that same level, he said with a laugh. He then said that WWE is the top of the wrestling organizations in the world and that it has been his dream to stand on the big stage, if just at least once in his life. He currently does not know what to expect now that the doors are open, but he will do his best from day one.


Source:http://keepingthespiritalive.tumblr...nta-update-following-the-wwe-contract-signing

He is not going to get far with the Yes-man attitude, WWE will take the opportunity to screw with him down the line. And lol at "TOYOTA".


----------



## Café de René

I may be wrong but I have a feeling KENTA will just be there to be give intense "indy style" fights for those that don't have that indy background, so they can be ready to recreate this on PPVs.

I remember a quote from Regal years ago, he said his best advice to rookies that want to make it to WWE was to travel and wrestle worldwide, it just fits that philosophy.


----------



## Robbyfude

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Let's hope Hunter doesn't give him a stereotype gimmick, instead make him like Masato Tanaka.


Im sure Hunter will take care of him. It's usually Vince creating all the stupid gimmicks out there.


----------



## Smoogle

truk83 said:


> It's very obvious to me that Kenta should not be handled like every other Asian star in the WWE. I would hope that the WWE, or HHH understands that he can be just as popular as Daniel Bryan based on his style of wrestling. Kenta has the underdog theme to him. His only downfall is his English. In this day and age can a star have a manager do all the talking for them in the Main Event? I say yes. Heyman should take this man and exploit the living shit out of him on NXT, not Raw.
> 
> There Heyman can build him up for weeks prior to the debut, claiming that he has the man who taught CM Punk everything he knows. Heyman says his client is the man that taught Daniel Bryan secrets in the ring that he used to capture the WWE title at WM. Heyman claims that his new client isn't the biggest, the strongest, or even fastest of all time, but he is the greatest wrestling talent he has ever laid eyed upon in a professional wrestling ring. Heyman asks the fans "who do you think taught CM Punk To go to sleep?". Heyman asks the fans "who do you think taught Bryan the flying knee?"
> 
> Paul warns the NXT Roster that this man is so great and humble that he was willing to come into NXT and defeat every single person in singles competition live at NXT. Basically Heyman claims his new client won't lose a match and there isn't a single person he can't defeat in NXT. This may sound far off, but I would have Kenta come into NXT and not lose a single match. No one has been noted to have done this before and it would be something to hype him up about when he is on the main roster.


most of all i think kenta knows that himself i don't think he'd sign if he'd know what future plans they have for him and if they're going their typical stereotyping asian/black ways.


----------



## squeelbitch

i actually hope he stays on nxt for some time when he debuts coz that is probably the where we will see his best matches, not on raw as some crappy vince mcmahon made asian gimmick doing dumbed down 5-10 minute wrestling matches


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ONE MORE FUCKIN TIME*


----------



## Super Sonic

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


NOAH must really be in the shitter if KENTA can't afford a tailor for such a landmark career moment.


----------



## wildpegasus

Dgeneration, when was the handshake pic?


----------



## p862011

Café de René said:


> I may be wrong but I have a feeling KENTA will just be there to be give intense "indy style" fights for those that don't have that indy background, so they can be ready to recreate this on PPVs.
> 
> I remember a quote from Regal years ago, he said his best advice to rookies that want to make it to WWE was to travel and wrestle worldwide, it just fits that philosophy.


it is no wonder the best workers to come in wwe in recent years have been indy guys who traveled the world for years like bryan,punk,cesaro,zayn,ambrose,rollins

no amount of time in nxt can give you world training of being a worker who has wrestled for 8 years across the globe working with different styles of wrestling


----------



## HHHGame78

If he wrestles Sami Zayn. :banderas


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Triple H be like: "Oh, man, it's so awesome to have such a respected and accomplished wrestler signed to WWE! He'll undoubtedly boost the credibility of our NXT division!"

Vince be like: "So, what horrendously offensive and unfunny Japanese stereotypes do we have lined up for when he moves to the main roster?"


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Kinda wonder what his gimmick will be. I dunno if he speaks English or not, but I don't think he does. Thus giving him a gimmick really helps.


----------



## Afnorok

wildpegasus said:


> Dgeneration, when was the handshake pic?


I think HHH posted this pic on Twitter, saying KENTA arrived to NXT.




p862011 said:


> no amount of time in nxt can give you world training of being a worker who has wrestled for 8 years across the globe working with different styles of wrestling


They don't need "world training", they just need to adapt the WWE style as best they can. That's where NXT matters.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*


----------



## Impolite

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

'My style is kick, so I want to do kick your ass'. Amazing. Good on the guy for learning some English already, but I can't help but wonder maybe his lack of fluent speaking may be used as comedy fodder every so often. I mean it would actually be funny, but I'm hoping they keep the guy from speaking on live TV too soon so they can keep him a serious character and not comedy fodder.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



Impolite said:


> 'My style is kick, so I want to do kick your ass'. Amazing. Good on the guy for learning some English already, but I can't help but wonder maybe his lack of fluent speaking may be used as comedy fodder every so often. I mean it would actually be funny, but I'm hoping they keep the guy from speaking on live TV too soon so they can keep him a serious character and not comedy fodder.


If they really drop the whole Rusev & Lana thing, I think KENTA would be an excellent 'Lana guy.'


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Ha. He doesn't speak English fluently but he still has a nice vocal tone.
And I'm a straight guy but damn is he handsome.
Please please please don't fuck him up.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*

Funaki :mark:


----------



## Dpc292

Look what I got!!!


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Looks like they hired Funaki again to do translations. That was random.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Funaki, #1 translator!

LOL


----------



## Omega_VIK

I won't mind Funaki as his manager for a while.


----------



## DGenerationMC

wildpegasus said:


> Dgeneration, when was the handshake pic?


Ring of Honor's Glory by Honor V back in 06 after their awesome match for the World Title.


----------



## HHHGame78

DGenerationMC said:


> Funaki, #1 translator!
> 
> LOL


INDEED!!


----------



## StraightYesSociety

So, no Game Over (Bryan Used it first so it's cool), no GTS, no Busaiku Knee Kick and no Octopus Stretch... I wonder what his finishes will be. Maybe the Burning Lariattttttuuuuu, I would love the Black Crush that Kenta Kobashi does that would be amazing but I don't know if it looks too much like the RKO or if he can pick up the big guys. 

I'm assuming this will be his finisher just like his mentor Kenta Kobashi


----------



## NastyYaffa

StraightYesSociety said:


> So, no Game Over (Bryan Used it first so it's cool), no GTS, no Busaiku Knee Kick and no Octopus Stretch... I wonder what his finishes will be. Maybe the Burning Lariattttttuuuuu, I would love the Black Crush that Kenta Kobashi does that would be amazing but I don't know if it looks too much like the RKO or if he can pick up the big guys.
> 
> I'm assuming this will be his finisher just like his mentor Kenta Kobashi


YES PLEASE. I would mark out to see KENTA using that as his finisher. :mark:


----------



## Darkest Lariat

StraightYesSociety said:


> So, no Game Over (Bryan Used it first so it's cool), no GTS, no Busaiku Knee Kick and no Octopus Stretch... I wonder what his finishes will be. Maybe the Burning Lariattttttuuuuu, I would love the Black Crush that Kenta Kobashi does that would be amazing but I don't know if it looks too much like the RKO or if he can pick up the big guys.
> 
> I'm assuming this will be his finisher just like his mentor Kenta Kobashi


Where are you getting that move restriction info from?


----------



## TJQ

DragonSleeper said:


> Where are you getting that move restriction info from?


Presumably

Bryan using Game Over/Busaiku Knee Kick
Punk used the GTS
AJ used Octopus stretch


----------



## Darkest Lariat

TJQ said:


> Presumably
> 
> Bryan using Game Over/Busaiku Knee Kick
> Punk used the GTS
> AJ used Octopus stretch


Punk's not under contract. As far as WWE is concerned he doesn't exist. G2S is fair game under those circumstances. RKO=Diamond Cutter is a perfect example of that. Also Divas using moves do not make them off limits to male stars. Katlyn used the spear just as Reigns was and also as Goldberg, Edge, and Rhyno had done. I have no doubt KENTA will use the G2S as his. He created it.


----------



## TJQ

DragonSleeper said:


> *Punk's not under contract. As far as WWE is concerned he doesn't exist. G2S is fair game under those circumstances.* RKO=Diamond Cutter is a perfect example of that. Also Divas using moves do not make them off limits to male stars. Katlyn used the spear just as Reigns was and also as Goldberg, Edge, and Rhyno had done. *I have no doubt KENTA will use the G2S as his. He created it.*


Of course, and that's how I'm hoping it'll go down. I still have my fingers crossed that he goes into a feud with Bryan about his moves being stolen kada I like when wrestlers have a few finishers to rely on, makes the finishes a bit more fun.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

TJQ said:


> Of course, and that's how I'm hoping it'll go down. I still have my fingers crossed that he goes into a feud with Bryan about his moves being stolen kada I like when wrestlers have a few finishers to rely on, makes the finishes a bit more fun.


I doubt they'll do that with Bryan. They've worked a long time to build him to where he's at. To remove those moves from him or call them into question would hurt his already delicate characterization considerably. He'd be a shorter guy in the main event with no moves or labeled an unimaginative thief. Tough to see how that could be a good thing unless they wanted to bury Bryan for KENTA. I don't see that happening. He'll either use the moves without them drawing comparison or not at all.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

TJQ said:


> Of course, and that's how I'm hoping it'll go down. I still have my fingers crossed that he goes into a feud with Bryan about his moves being stolen kada I like when wrestlers have a few finishers to rely on, makes the finishes a bit more fun.


Well Bryan only "stole" one and Game Over was used by KENTA to win the GHC belt in 2011 as Bryan used the Knee to win the WWE title. Byram technically innovated the LeBell lock as he's the first to use it in wrestling.


----------



## Joshi Judas

That Burning lariat won't work as a finisher here, given KENTA's a cruiserweight while Kobashi was a heavyweight. Go to Sleep is fine, but against larger opponents he'll need something too.

Lots of moves to choose from, he'll come up with something.


----------



## Dpc292

StraightYesSociety said:


> Well Bryan only "stole" one and Game Over was used by KENTA to win the GHC belt in 2011 as Bryan used the Knee to win the WWE title. Byram technically innovated the LeBell lock as he's the first to use it in wrestling.


WRONG!!! THATS WRONG!!! *slaps you in the face* the move was created by gene label? WHY ELSE IS IT CALLED THE LABELL LOCK!!!???


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Dpc292 said:


> WRONG!!! THATS WRONG!!! *slaps you in the face* the move was created by gene label? WHY ELSE IS IT CALLED THE LABELL LOCK!!!???


I said, technically, since he brought it into wrestling. Uncle Gene never really used the move when he wrestled.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I think it's cool as hell that Bryan won the WWE Championship with Busaiku knee, a move that KENTA has been using for a long time and that KENTA won GHC Heavyweight Championship with LeBell Lock, a move that Bryan has been using for a long time.


----------



## Sephiroth

KENTA should use the FU 

:troll


----------



## SOSheamus

Perhaps he could use the Emerald frosion as a tribute to misawa, then steal the cattle mutilation from D-Bry considering he's using the lebell lock. Yakuza kick instead of the busaiku knee.


----------



## Sephiroth

KENTA could always borrow some moves from his buddy Marufuji.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## wildpegasus

WOW!


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



BarneyArmy said:


>


Never thought I would see those 3 in a same picture.


----------



## Panzer

So when exactly does KENTA debut on NXT?


----------



## Stinger Fan

DragonSleeper said:


> Punk's not under contract. As far as WWE is concerned he doesn't exist. G2S is fair game under those circumstances. RKO=Diamond Cutter is a perfect example of that. Also Divas using moves do not make them off limits to male stars. Katlyn used the spear just as Reigns was and also as Goldberg, Edge, and Rhyno had done. I have no doubt KENTA will use the G2S as his. He created it.


While your logic is sound, I really doubt the WWE would do that to a guy who really did make them quite a bit of money even if they do hold a grudge of some sort. They do want him back so I doubt they want to burn a bridge over a finishing move but hey who knows. Kenta is a very talented guy and I'm sure he'd be able to come up with a new finisher if he can't use any of those but it sure as hell sets up an interesting come back feud for Punk if he ever does one day decide to make the return and Kenta is still around


----------



## ThisIzLeon

BarneyArmy said:


>


Quality photo.

This is good news in regards to WWE treating him well, Vince rarely ever takes photos with superstars let alone a new signing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa

ThisIzLeon said:


> Quality photo.
> 
> This is good news in regards to WWE treating him well, Vince rarely ever takes photos with superstars let alone a new signing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly.


----------



## just1988

*Re: KENTA officially signed his contract with WWE*



NastyYaffa said:


> Never thought I would see those 3 in a same picture.


*It's rather special isn't it. I love wrestling right now.*


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark:


----------



## dxbender

> Kenta Kobayashi ‏@KENTAK312
> @WWENXT had a good show tonight. sweet dreams!! go 2 slee……oops. goodnight.



I guess that basically confirms that WWE doesn't want him using the GTS.


----------

